# Enrollment / Swearing In Ceremony [MERGED]



## JDG

I will be sworn in in September and the only information I was given was that it would be a formal occassion and that I would have my choice of whether or not I wanted to swear on the bible (I chose yes for tradition‘s sake).

Is the swearing in ceremony usually a big deal, with speeches, photographers, etc.., or is it a more private affair with only a couple of officers, the candidates and invited guests?

Just wondering what to expect.  Thanks.


----------



## brneil

JDG,

I was just sworn in Friday as a Captain.  The ceremony was held at the local recruiting centre with the clerk assigned to my application and one officer to perform the swearing in.

It was done in front of a picture of the queen and the colours.  The clerk told me that my family was welcome if they wanted to attend for pictures and the like.  Wasn‘t possible for them to be there do to schedules and I didn‘t originally think it mattered to me.  IN hindsight it would have been nice to have them there for the occassion.

No speeches, and no real audience unless you bring your own.  I was sworn in alone but the clerk said they usually have a half dozen or so at a time.


----------



## Spr.Earl

Mine was in the C.O.‘s Office of my chosen Unit and the same flag,Queen,bible etc. but I started to laugh and was questioned about it.
At the time I was still Brit and said as much.  

I find it rather funny swearing allegiance to me own Queen here.Puzzled look‘s all around,Of course
I say‘s,it‘s my birth right as a Brit,Oh ok we get you.
Also I was born June 2nd,1953,anyone?

Queen Bess‘ Coronation Day!!

I heard afterward‘s it was one of the funniest swearing in‘s they had witnessed just because of my logic and sense of haha


----------



## deathwing5

I‘ll choose to swear in with the bible when my time comes.


----------



## kurokaze

ARTY have you had your interview yet?


----------



## deathwing5

It‘s tommorow, I hope all goes well.


----------



## kurokaze

You‘ll be fine, good luck, have fun and see you
at the unit!


----------



## deathwing5

Thanks, appreciated.


----------



## deathwing5

By the way Do i need to take anything to the interview?


----------



## Cycophant

I completed my interview just yesterday.

In my situation, I required absolutely nothing for the interview.  Everything, in terms of documentation and such, they already had.  Unless you specifically know you wish to bring something to their attention, there‘s nothing specific you need to bring.

I personally would suggest bringing (wearing) formal attire; I feel it makes a positive impact.  I personally, if I were conducting the interview, would consider it a good start if the applicant walked in looking formal.  At least something to show they care, and desire to be there.  But that‘s just my little rant


----------



## deathwing5

Yeah, that‘s what i thought u know, I‘m gonna dress formal.  Plus I like the look.


----------



## brneil

Can‘t agree with Cycophant more, definitely dress for the interview like any other job you would like to have.

My interviewer actually joked about a few people who he had interviewed and had worn clothes suitable for the gym and such.  His comment was that they started their interviews in the negative do to the first perception.  First impressions do make a difference.

Good luck.


----------



## deathwing5

HAHA! yes! did my interview this morning, I feel great. Yes, dressing formally made me feel more comfortable and my interviewer was a very good guy.  I‘m suitable for Artillery, armoured and infantry, but i‘m going for artillery.


----------



## kurokaze

Congrats Arty, I guess you‘re all set for basic
then.  See you in September!


----------



## deathwing5

Yeah, bro! I just gotta make a call to Anderson and tell him and get things finished up, until then i got alot of work to do at my family job. ugh hate it. Can‘t wait to train.


----------



## James Wood

hey, that apitude test wasn‘t as easy as I thought hahah, i did poopy on the math, but i passed so im pretty pumped. The odds of me geeting in this summer to basic training isn‘t the greatest, but when do you get sworn in? After the medical and physical. I have an interview in a week then my tests.


----------



## ErorZ

Here is how it seems to be...

You‘d only get sworn in once you complete the whole recruiting process and they have an offer for you to start Basic.

Sometimes you can get sworn in the day before you leave, sometimes it might be a week or two before.  During the time you are sworn in and the time Basic starts, you are officially on Leave without Pay and senority does NOT start during this period, only once you start Basic.

If any of this info is wrong... please don‘t hesitate to put me in my place


----------



## James Wood

so if i finnish up everything and there isn‘t enough spots open for me i am still not in army? Or i am in the army and just not set up for anything yet?


----------



## ErorZ

You are not officially in the Army until you are sworn in, which only happens after you get an offer, this is where alot of people wait if they are looking for a specific trade that is not in high demand. (do those still exisit ?    )


----------



## koach

It depends upon whether or not you are applying Reg Force or P Res.  Reg Force applicants have to wait until the trade opens and they are selected from a national list.  For the P Res, the recruiting centre sends the completed file to the unit and the unit decides when and if you are enrolled.


----------



## mkymk

Hi all, somewhat of a silly question. What does one do at a sworn in? Can someone describe what is involved for that day? Is there a certain dress attire? Also, how long does the whole thing take? I'm getting sworn in in 3 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Sundborg

It takes maybe a minute to do. You basically just swear an oath to your queen and country; one must dress nice of course.


----------



## ab00013

For my swearing in to the reserves I was told it was semi-formal, however, I figured not everyone would dress semi-formal so I just wore nice leather pants, blouse, and dress shoes. Anyways, the three others wore street clothes (ie: baseball caps, sandles, jeans, t-shirts etc.) Luckily I didn't wear a gown...LOL. Anyways, we just went over some papers and signed them. Then went into an office, I put my hand on the bible and took the oath. When finished, I signed another piece of paper and that was it....whole thing took about an hour. I thought it was going to be a big event...semi-formal attire, families, photos, etc...but not at all. One of the guys had their mom wait in the car and my mom waited in the hall until the swearing in, when she just went in the room for about two mins and watched...anyways, reg force may differ...but reserves was very laid back...


----------



## Inch

When I was sworn in it was a big event, there was about 15 of us at the officer's mess in London.  Everybody was in suits or dresses and we all had family there to take pictures.  We signed all the paperwork about 2 days before, then at the mess the CFRC Det commander swore us in individually in front of everybody. Then we signed the oath of allegiance paper and had a few beers.

We were all officers so that may have had something to do with it, we were all going to the big summer BOTC in St Jean, there was 3 companies (12 Platoons) on my basic officer training.

Cheers


----------



## desjardins

I'm being sworn in to the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment tomorrow night. I just want to know what I should wear. Is it more of a formal occasion or should I just wear my regular school clothes?

justyn


----------



## jbeach95

It is a formal occasion, therefore you probably should wear some nice clothes. These things don't happen to you every day. The army personnel there will likely be in dress uniforms, and your unit's CO may be the one swearing you in. It would be a good idea to look professional to make a good first impression. If you choose otherwise, I don't think anyone will hold it against you.


----------



## enfield

Really? Damn... when I was sworn in I had street clothes on, as did the other half dozen guys there, and the Lt that did was in combats. It was at the regimental colours, which was the only real touch of formality. Personally, for me, the swearing in was pretty meaningless. No one else from my swearing in was still around at the end of QL3. But, I'd agree - dressing decently is probably a good idea. Different strokes for different units. 

What WAS a big deal was, after my QL3 grad, being taken aside with the rest of my regiment's graduates, and having the NCO's and officers give us regimental slip ons and our cap badges.


----------



## MikeM

Dress nice, make a good impression.


----------



## Bob the builder

Enfield said:
			
		

> Really? darn... when I was sworn in I had street clothes on, as did the other half dozen guys there, and the Lt that did was in combats. It was at the regimental colours, which was the only real touch of formality. Personally, for me, the swearing in was pretty meaningless. No one else from my swearing in was still around at the end of QL3. But, I'd agree - dressing decently is probably a good idea. Different strokes for different units.



Thats more formal then mine was... I got sworn in by myself on a bible in a back room.


----------



## pbi

Bob the builder said:
			
		

> Thats more formal then mine was... I got sworn in by myself on a bible in a back room.



That is sadly too believable. The utter lack of understanding of the importance of military ceremony is something that never ceases to amaze me in some people who serve. While we don't need to do a full Retreat Ceremony every night, I do think that the least we can do is treat swearing in like the momentous occasion it is. IMHO this negligence is a holdover from the sick and insidious "it's just a job" mentality. Dress up, be proud, and have somebody take your photograph. It could be the start of something great. Cheers.


----------



## Bob the builder

I don't think it's just a job.... I think it's a part time job.

AND thats why Im going reg force lol.


----------



## HollywoodHitman

Best not go into the reg's thinking that way. There's a fair number of reg force soldiers who are former reservists who were every bit as professional in their part time capacity as they are in the fulltime role. A part time job yes, but keep in mind also that many of those part-timers who have medals on their chests and rank on their sleeves have also done the job fulltime themselves.........Professional soldiering is as much an attitude and lifestyle as it is a paycheque........


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

A word of advice, weather joining the reserves or reg force, demonstrating your profesionalism will be what makes or breaks your career.The adage "you never get a second chance to make a first impression" works equally well in the military.Theres a time to joke around but foremost if you portray a profesional soldier in all that you do it will be recognized.Nothing erks me more than a new soldier that is on the first month of a three year commitment and they are bitching about everything.Dont point out a problem if you cant back it with a solution.


----------



## Pikache

IMHO swearing ceremony is one of the most important event in someone's military career.

I may be a traditionalist, (then again, I'm a monarchist too) but the oath you take to join CF is a personal one. A personal commitment stating that you will do your job to your fullest and best ability in Her Majesty's service until you take off the uniform for the last time. (To be faithful and bear true allegiance...)

An oath is like a super super promise. Break it and what worth does your word have to anyone? (Something I find lack in today's society. Making promises you can't keep)

I am in mind that the Oath of Allegiance should be committed to every member of CF's memory, as a reminder that we should strive to be professional soldiers, because we promised to be.


----------



## HollywoodHitman

RHF......

I agree.


----------



## pbi

Bob the builder said:
			
		

> I don't think it's just a job.... I think it's a part time job.
> 
> AND thats why Im going reg force lol.



You're joking, right? Because if that's your attitude, you won't find the Regular Army much of a "job" either. Cheers.


----------



## Fruss

Hi, I'm swearing in this Thursday (the 27th) and I have a couple of questions regarding this big day:

first of all, they told us to be there by 8h30am, and the "ceremony" will begin at 11h00. What time should I expect to get out? Should I have EVERYTHING done before this day as my plane leaves on the 28th?

2nd question is about the ID card, there's a thread somewhere about the ID card but I don't know when you get it..  Is it something they do at swear in or later at BMQ? Same thing for the dog tags?

Thanks

Frank


----------



## Butters

I'd also like to know 


I think the dog tags are issued to you a few weeks when you're at BMQ. Cause when they jab that needle in your arm they get your blood type . Everything else, i got no idea.


----------



## tomas

you get your id i believe week 2 or 3,, you dont get your dog tags. well i didnt get mine till i think week 6 right before going to farnham. because you need them to go in the field. is what i was told. but ya they have to take your blood, to get blood type and if you are rh pos or neg but other than that. it takes a while.


----------



## kincanucks

_first of all, they told us to be there by 8h30am, and the "ceremony" will begin at 11h00. What time should I expect to get out? Should I have EVERYTHING done before this day as my plane leaves on the 28th?_

Well that all depends on how many people are being sworn in and if the attestation officer is a talker.   Normally, I can swear in 20 people in about an hour and other CFRC/D might do it faster.   Yes you should   have everything that you can do done before that day.

_2nd question is about the ID card, there's a thread somewhere about the ID card but I don't know when you get it..   Is it something they do at swear in or later at BMQ? Same thing for the dog tags?_

During the first week you will photographed and blood tested.   ID and dog tags will issued at a later date.   Last thing you should be worrying about right now though.

Don't forget your photo id for the airport and don't forget the required paperwork for the swearing in day and the paperwork you need to take to St Jean.   Cheers and the best of luck.


----------



## Butters

Darn, I myself never have flown in a plane, and im pretty sure I will be on the 8th of feb. I'll find out on the 27th.

Anyone know where I can get some quick photo ID done? I called the place for my B.C. ID and they said it takes 3-6 weeks to get back :\ and i leave for bmq before that. Your probably asking yourself why doesn't he already have his photoid? well, I was at the gym awhile ago and someone thouhgt it would be a good idea to smash in some lockers and take peoples belongings, and my belongings was some of them.


----------



## Fruss

When I moved here (in Vancouver), it took about a week to get my driver's license..  There might be a way to tell them you need that ASAP, you might have to pay a little more, but it would be worthed..

Other than that, I don't know any valid ID that you can get in BC..

Good luck

Frank


----------



## Butters

anyone know if I will have to show any picture ID before boarding the plane? I thought this was for only travling across borders? USA, Europe, ect.?


----------



## Fruss

Butters said:
			
		

> anyone know if I will have to show any picture ID before boarding the plane? I thought this was for only travling across borders? USA, Europe, ect.?



I took the plane at Xmas to go to Quebec. You will have to show picture IDs..  They will not let you board the plane without!  That's a security measure they enforce..

You will have to find a picture ID pretty quick...

Frank


----------



## BDTyre

You can get a BC ID  from the Driver Services Office.


----------



## Meridian

You can also get a rush passport within 10 days or so.

You pay extra though, but having a passport is a good idea, not to mention necessary for deployments



[Edit: I didn't know what I was talking about]


----------



## HollywoodHitman

Although if you wait until you're gonna be deployed, they military will pay for your passport.


----------



## Meridian

I guess so... I just like having one so that I can dash off at last minute anywhere int he world...

but then again, I guess you cant officially do that in the military either without the leave pass having the country's name printed in it..

*shrug*


----------



## Inch

I think you guys are confused on the passport issue. There are two passports, a green one the military pays for and is used for when you're deployed and a blue one that you pay for on your own that's used for vacations, etc.   If you have both, your OR holds one of them at all times since you're not allowed to carry two. At least that's how it works in Shearwater for when we deploy on the ships. This is easier than how it used to be, I was told by the clerks that you used to have to send the one you had back to Ottawa in exchange for the one you needed if you didn't already have the one you needed.


----------



## Meridian

Inch:

Not sure about the Military version (actually isnt it diplo status?) I have no idea.. someone who's held the thing or has one now may be able to read off of it or something.

I guess they may ask for one passport to be exchanged for the other.. since why would you need both?  

Someone had explained to me that you did not require a diplomatic or military passport for all deployments, this is why I had made my mistake above. Ive since edited it


----------



## Inch

Meridian said:
			
		

> Inch:
> 
> Not sure about the Military version (actually isnt it diplo status?) I have no idea.. someone who's held the thing or has one now may be able to read off of it or something.
> 
> I guess they may ask for one passport to be exchanged for the other.. since why would you need both?
> 
> Someone had explained to me that you did not require a diplomatic or military passport for all deployments, this is why I had made my mistake above. Ive since edited it



No worries, I haven't applied for mine yet, so I can't tell you what it says but I know it's green vice the standard blue one that most people have. From their website it looks like it'd be a special passport since it says the special one is for "people representing the Canadian Government on official business." http://www.ppt.gc.ca/passports/passport_types_e.asp

You're right, you can only have one at a time, the O.R. will hold the other one and you have to surrender the one you've got in order to get the other one. As I said before, not too long ago it was Ottawa that would hold your second passport, but with the nature of ops in the Sea King world, the O.R. is permitted to hold our second passport instead of mailing back and forth to Ottawa every few weeks.


----------



## Meridian

Esp. given how Ottawa "loses" things... 

Its God awful when a passport gets lost.. You have to see a notary or lawyer, pay for their fees then pay for a new one... usually you also have to provide a police report number as well. *shudder*.. "well, I sent it off to NDHQ in Ottawa, and well.. they lost it."


----------



## Butters

well, I went to get my BCID re-done they put a rush on it! I asked to have it here by feb.3rd (leave for Quebec on the 4th) they said it should be! So just gotta sit back and wait.


----------



## Meridian

Thats a lot of eggs in one basket... If I were you Id get a passport as well.
Usefull anyway, and you will be sure to get on the flight.


----------



## Inch

Meridian, here's the CFAO reference for passports.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/020-01_e.asp

The green one is the special one and it appears that aircrew are the only ones that need it aside from postings.


----------



## George Wallace

Inch said:
			
		

> Meridian, here's the CFAO reference for passports.
> 
> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/020-01_e.asp
> 
> The green one is the special one and it appears that aircrew are the only ones that need it aside from postings.



Inch

You were correct earlier when you stated that the Green one was issued on Tours.  I had to turn my Blue one in to my OR in Pet, and had a Green one, for a Tour in Bosnia.  As soon as the Green one was no longer required, you did the ole one for one exchange at the OR.

GW


----------



## Meridian

Thnx, Inch.


----------



## Inch

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Inch
> 
> You were correct earlier when you stated that the Green one was issued on Tours.   I had to turn my Blue one in to my OR in Pet, and had a Green one, for a Tour in Bosnia.   As soon as the Green one was no longer required, you did the ole one for one exchange at the OR.
> 
> GW



Understood, after I posted I realized that perhaps that didn't apply across the board so I looked into it further and the CFAO seemed to contradict my understanding of the situation.

Meridian,

No problem.


----------



## Sc011y

Hi everybody.
I'm new and have a question...so I suppose this would be the place to ask it?
I'm swearing into my local reserve regiment this Thurs, and am looking forward to my time there!  But just one thing...what am i suppose to wear for this event?  I really have no idea.  I did a search and got "formal".  So just to clarify, that would be like the same thing that I wore for my interview, dress pants and shoes, nice shirt and a tie?
Sorry for my inability to interpret "formal" but I just wanted to be sure.
thanks again


----------



## kincanucks

If you have a suit then wear it, if not then a shirt and tie will suffice, no jeans.   If you dress appropriately you then show respect for the unit and for the occasion


----------



## Sc011y

OK, think I got it.  I don't have a suit but I've got a shirt/tie/pant/shoe deal that I wore for my interview, and like you said, I think that will do.  Thanks alot.  :warstory:


----------



## GSF523

Swearing in was like a landmark in my life. never would I have thought that I would be joining the army (REserves)   We had formal clothing on, it was nice to be dressed up for a special ocasion ;D   for what you wear in the most important moment of your life reflects how you view how important  that ceramony means to you and how serious she really want that job.


----------



## ab136

What a great way to look at it.  I have always planned on wearing a suit or at least a shirt and tie.  I guess I have the same point of view as you.  When I did my initial interview I wore a shirt and tie and I was the only one who did.  The doctor who gave me the medical said that I represented myself very well.  That made me feel good and I hope I made a good impression on all who might have been looking; because you never know who is looking.  Swearing in is a very important part of the career...the beginning.

So My two cents worth......dress-up!


----------



## Ghost

No way it would be way more fun to not get dressed up and piss them off one last time at the recruiting centre.


----------



## kincanucks

Ghost said:
			
		

> No way it would be way more fun to not get dressed up and piss them off one last time at the recruiting centre.



Is being an idiot like being high all the time? 
Janeane Garofalo


----------



## Ghost

I got a verbal warning last time we played this game


----------



## combat_medic

And you're bucking the right way to get another one. If you don't start acting with a little decorum, another warning will be placed upon you.

Oh, and the General rank you were displaying is gone. If you want to have a rank displayed, it should be one that you've actually earned.


----------



## Fideo

Bob the builder said:
			
		

> I don't think it's just a job.... I think it's a part time job.
> 
> AND thats why Im going reg force lol.



Also consider the sacrifice people are willing to make just to enrol and maybe have themselves rejected because of some medical condition that they might not have any control over or the people that arent just putting it all in the line for their country but their time with family as well and tell them its a part time job and which time youll be moving on to regs with that lovely attitude and then let me guess....it will be just a full time job for you.


----------



## BDTyre

At my swearing, I dressed reasonably nice: slacks and a short sleeve button-up shirt.  (I was told that shirt and tie were nicer than what was required).  I was sworn in with one other recruit in the recruiting office by the two Lieutenants in CADPAT.

However, a week and a half later (today), we had our change of command ceremony, which I did dress up for.  The swearing in was an honour; however, as a new recruit, to be encouraged and included (in however insignificant a role) in this ceremony was a far greater honour.


----------



## patrick666

Dress to impress.  ;D

Cheers.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Dress to impress.   ;D
> 
> 
> Cheers.




And get a haircut too...


----------



## FredDaHead

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> And get a haircut too...



They actually told us to not bother, as we'll be getting one the week after (well, 10 days) so it's just a waste of our money.


----------



## kincanucks

Frederik G said:
			
		

> They actually told us to not bother, as we'll be getting one the week after (well, 10 days) so it's just a waste of our money.



If you come into my recruiting centre to be sworn in and you look like your sister you will have wished that you would have wasted the money.  Get a haricut!


----------



## FredDaHead

kincanucks said:
			
		

> If you come into my recruiting centre to be sworn in and you look like your sister you will have wished that you would have wasted the money.   Get a haricut!



Well I don't have a sister, so I can't look like her. (Ok, that was smartassey.) I'll probably get a haircut (more like, cut off all of my hair...) but they told us not to. Don't they make everything uniform at recruiter school though?


----------



## kincanucks

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Well I don't have a sister, so I can't look like her. (Ok, that was smartassey.) I'll probably get a haircut (more like, cut off all of my hair...) but they told us not to. Don't they make everything uniform at recruiter school though?



Make sure you hair is neat and off the collar.  Start setting the example now.


----------



## Blakey

> IMHO swearing ceremony is one of the most important event in someone's military career.


To me it really wasn't a big deal...on the other side of the coin though, graduating Pay Level 3...now that was more of a momentous occasion.


----------



## Basic Person

The info I got in the mail told me to wear a dress shirt and pants w/ jacket and tie for the enrolment ceremony... didn't get the security clearance sheet they told me to fill out tho  :-\


----------



## NavComm

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> IMHO swearing ceremony is one of the most important event in someone's military career.
> 
> I may be a traditionalist, (then again, I'm a monarchist too) but the oath you take to join CF is a personal one. A personal commitment stating that you will do your job to your fullest and best ability in Her Majesty's service until you take off the uniform for the last time. (To be faithful and bear true allegiance...)



This is where I'll probably get choked up! The last time the Queen was in Vancouver, I was standing on the street when her entourage went by and she waved. I could just feel the tears welling up in me from just the honour of having been waved at by the Queen! That might be cheesy but I don't care, she moves me and it would be the ultimate honour to serve Queen and country IMHO


> An oath is like a super super promise. Break it and what worth does your word have to anyone? (Something I find lack in today's society. Making promises you can't keep)
> 
> I am in mind that the Oath of Allegiance should be committed to every member of CF's memory, as a reminder that we should strive to be professional soldiers, because we promised to be.



Well said! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## chriscalow

I don't know about some of you guys, but I know for me, I've been looking forward to being sworn in for a very long time now.  My whole family is going to be there, I'm wearing my best clothes, shined shoes and fresh haircut for sure, its not everyday a person gets to stand up and declare their commitment to protect and honour this Country and her Queen.


----------



## RS

Glad to see that some other people are looking forward to their swearing in ceremony.  I can't wait to wear the uniform again.  Got out of the military to follow my husband around from posting to posting 16 years ago.  I always missed being part of the Canadian Forces.  

No I won't be starting at pay level 3.........(because it's been more than 10 years) but....... *it's not about the money!!*
It should be serving your country. To use a previous quote:

_An oath is like a super super promise. Break it and what worth does your word have to anyone? (Something I find lack in today's society. Making promises you can't keep)

I am in mind that the Oath of Allegiance should be committed to every member of CF's memory, as a reminder that we should strive to be professional soldiers, because we promised to be_

When I have my swearing in ceremony. My husband and my two teenagers are going to be there.  They are proud of me.......heck I am proud of me!  

That's my two cents.......
RS


----------



## JBP

Swearing in I believe is VERY important. When I was about to actually "swear-in", I was sweating, my teeth were chattering and my adrenaline was pumping... Something about it, I don't think I've ever said anything with more conviction in my entire life. Until maybe the time I say "I do"... 

It was very personal to me, a moment I'll not forget, the monarchy part I'm not so big on, it's ---->    I'm big on... I swore that I'd die to defend our country, that *DAMN* well better have meaning for any cherries/FNG's joining our military!!!  :threat:

It's just a job most definately doesn't cut it. If you're in it for the money or extra cash for summer or education, you probably won't make it. If you do, people will see right through you. I didn't join for the money that's for sure...

Although WTF do I know right? I'm still a FNG with 6months TI only completed BMQ+1/2 of SQ...  ;D

Whoever is joining, if it doesn't mean something to you to swear to protect your country and it's people, don't bother...


----------



## BDTyre

I looked forward to my swearing in...I was told however that shirt and tie were too dressy.

Below is a link to a picture of my being sworn in...it will give you an idea of how formal my swearing in was.

http://www3.telus.net/public/btyre/images/swearing in.jpg


----------



## kincanucks

BDTyre said:
			
		

> I looked forward to my swearing in...I was told however that shirt and tie were too dressy.
> 
> Below is a link to a picture of my being sworn in...it will give you an idea of how formal my swearing in was.
> 
> http://www3.telus.net/public/btyre/images/swearing in.jpg



Yes the reserves really go all out don't they?


----------



## Pieman

What is the certificate called that he is holding up in the picture? 

...I have a nice suit & tie ready for my swearing in  8)....whenever that day finally arrives....


----------



## kincanucks

Pieman said:
			
		

> What is the certificate called that he is holding up in the picture?
> 
> ...I have a nice suit & tie ready for my swearing in   8)....whenever that day finally arrives....



It is the enrolment certificate, which is no longer to be used because it is not a legal document.  In fact it has been nearly a year since it was removed.  If the recruiter from the SH of C lurks around here, suggest they contact CFRC Vancouver and get the new ones.  Cheers.


----------



## BDTyre

The one I'm holding is a solemn affirmation certificate (as opposed to an oath of allegience).

kincanucks...I wasn't aware that was no longer legal.  As for going all out, like I said, I was ready for shirt and tie!   I guess each regiment is different.


----------



## kincanucks

BDTyre said:
			
		

> The one I'm holding is a solemn affirmation certificate (as opposed to an oath of allegience).
> 
> kincanucks...I wasn't aware that was no longer legal.   As for going all out, like I said, I was ready for shirt and tie!    I guess each regiment is different.



You look all right anyway.


----------



## JBP

kincanucks said:
			
		

> It is the enrolment certificate, which is no longer to be used because it is not a legal document.  In fact it has been nearly a year since it was removed.  If the recruiter from the SH of C lurks around here, suggest they contact CFRC Vancouver and get the new ones.  Cheers.



Well ain't that dandy! No one in my unit (Lincoln and Welland reg't) recieved ANY sort of certificate or paper of any kind on our swearing in or after. Only one I've attained is my BMQ "certificate"...  

O-well, I suppose having that is just as good!

PS> Do you get a certificate like that when you finish each course you take? Example: SQ, BIQ, DP1Alpha, JLC??? 

Joe


----------



## kincanucks

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Well ain't that dandy! No one in my unit (Lincoln and Welland reg't) recieved ANY sort of certificate or paper of any kind on our swearing in or after. Only one I've attained is my BMQ "certificate"...
> 
> O-well, I suppose having that is just as good!
> 
> PS> Do you get a certificate like that when you finish each course you take? Example: SQ, BIQ, DP1Alpha, JLC???
> 
> Joe



You should receive a course completion certificate after every course.  I have even received one for a two-day course.


----------



## Amsdell

I got sworn in today.  I'll tell you a bit about it as it was not what I expected but I couldn't have planned it any better if I could.  I arrived and got a tour of the unit from my recruiter.  Then I signed a few papers, mostly stating that nothing had changed since my application process began and that I'm still drug-free (always have been, always will).  During that process anything that needed clarification got cleared up (as far as my file goes) and I got to meet everyone (I'll be lying if I said I remember all the names).  

I was sworn in (affirmation) in front of the class of at the time future but now current comrades.  I have always imagined it taking place alongside other new recruits in a big gym-like area with family and friends watching (the stress!).  The swearing in ceremony it turned out is a recital of the oath, which you must repeat after the officer, in an area where a Canadian flag    and a picture of the Queen are present.  The class clapped and afterward the process I joined them, although without much participation.  After the session we went to the mess hall for drinks.  I will have to remember to surrender my security license and not my drivers' license at the front desk before I go in from now on btw.  I am sorry to have had to cut the night shorter than I wanted as I have to go in to work for a double shift tomorrow at 0800.  

I've learned two things from today:
One is that I better learn all the ranks, insignias, and etiquette pronto.
Two is that I need to get in shape.  The kind of "shape" you have to be in to pass the PT is nothing compared to the shape you should be in to serve and do so effectively.  

Cheers all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Amsdell said:
			
		

> I will have to remember to surrender my security license and not my drivers' license at the front desk before I go in from now on btw.



???
You mean your Mil. ID Card? This card is not supposed to be turned into any one except the MP's.


----------



## orange.paint

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> ???
> You mean your Mil. ID Card? This card is not supposed to be turned into any one except the MP's.



By looking at her file shes from toronto and is proably referring to Denesin(sp?) armouries.They have swipe cards and to get a temp one to get inside you need to hand in your drivers licence etc to the commissioner at the front doors.The place is locked down like NASA,swipe cards for a lot of doors.Had the pleasure of drinking there for a week for a 30 minute parade.They didnt seem to understand we could not give them our ontario health cards to obtain a temp pass.


----------



## dardt

Amsdell said:
			
		

> I've learned two things from today:
> One is that I better learn all the ranks, insignias, and etiquette pronto.
> 
> Cheers all.



That's what basic training is for, relax and have fun.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> By looking at her file shes from toronto and is proably referring to Denesin(sp?) armouries.They have swipe cards and to get a temp one to get inside you need to hand in your drivers licence etc to the commissioner at the front doors.The place is locked down like NASA,swipe cards for a lot of doors.Had the pleasure of drinking there for a week for a 30 minute parade.They didnt seem to understand we could not give them our ontario health cards to obtain a temp pass.



Ah, ok didn't know that


----------



## orange.paint

Theres a big world out past holyrood  ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Watch it boy you are on thin ice and yes I know the world exists past holyrood.


----------



## orange.paint

It's one of those joke things.Sort of like "rambo" this summer in WTP ;D

Congrads on joining! what unit are you with in toronto?


----------



## Amsdell

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> Congrads on joining! what unit are you with in toronto?



Unit 2 Intelligence

And yes, it was the Denison building with its fancy swipe cards and rotating doors which you can not push under any circumstances.


----------



## Hot Lips

Congratulations and all the best

HL


----------



## Amsdell

Thank you all for your words.


----------



## Bplante

I try to find the answer on the forum, I didn't. I think it's a easy question.

After I "swearing in", do I have to start the course after. I'm in a complicated situation and I maybe need one more week to go, but I have to swear in this week...

Thanks.


----------



## benny88

You won't be kidnapped immediately after swearing in, other than that, I don't think anyone here can help you without more info about your situation. I'm a RegF OCdt and I was sworn in about 3 months before my course started, but I have no idea if that's the norm.


----------



## Yrys

benny88 said:
			
		

> but I have no idea if that's the norm.



... and the norm may not be applicable to you...


----------



## benny88

Yrys said:
			
		

> ... and the norm may not be applicable to you...




   Aaah, touche. Bplante, give us some more info and I'm sure we can help you out.


----------



## Bplante

Ok, in fact it's about a girl. A ex-girlfriend back in my life. I don't know what will happen. I swear tursday and I start BMOQ 5 may. My plan is to swear and see what going on with the ex-girlfriend. If I see that our relation won't work. I'll go for my BMOQ. And if it's working, I think I'll stay in civi with here...

That my situation


----------



## the 48th regulator

Bplante said:
			
		

> Ok, in fact it's about a girl. A ex-girlfriend back in my life. I don't know what will happen. I swear tursday and I start BMOQ 5 may. My plan is to swear and see what going on with the ex-girlfriend. If I see that our relation won't work. I'll go for my BMOQ. And if it's working, I think I'll stay in civi with here...
> 
> That my situation



Stay with her.

Whether she says yes or no, stay civi.

A whole lot of neat vocations for a fella like yourself.  

dileas

tess


----------



## benny88

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Stay with her.
> 
> Whether she says yes or no, stay civi.
> 
> A whole lot of neat vocations for a fella like yourself.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess




   As an alternative, leave her, join the CF and don't look back. If you think she'll have problems with you going to BMQ, what will she do when you deploy? If you want this bad, frig girls.


----------



## the 48th regulator

benny88 said:
			
		

> As an alternative, leave her, join the CF and don't look back. If you think she'll have problems with you going to BMQ, what will she do when you deploy? If you want this bad, frig girls.





			
				Bplante said:
			
		

> And if it's working, I think I'll stay in civi with here...



If this is all it takes to stop you from serving, then;




			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Stay with her.
> 
> Whether she says yes or no, stay civi.
> 
> A whole lot of neat vocations for a fella like yourself.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess




dileas

tess


----------



## derael

Girls come and go. When the right one comes along she'll stick around for the ride. When you have to make huge concessions in your life to suit her needs it's really not worth it.


----------



## Bplante

My main question wasn't if I should go in the CF. I ask if I can swear in and change my mind without penalty between the swearing in and the starting day ?


----------



## George Wallace

Bplante said:
			
		

> My main question wasn't if I should go in the CF. I ask if I can swear in and change my mind without penalty between the swearing in and the starting day ?



Make up you mind now.  If you don't want to go, tell the CFRC that you don't want to "Swear In".  

If you still want to join the CF, ask the CFRC what will happen after you "Swear In" in regards to timings for your leaving for your BMQ.  No one here has access to your file, nor access to what travel arrangements the CFRC has made for you.


----------



## Celticgirl

Bplante said:
			
		

> My main question wasn't if I should go in the CF. I ask if I can swear in and change my mind without penalty between the swearing in and the starting day ?



Bplante, I think that you are getting the responses you are re: not joining the CF because it seems that you are not 100% committed. If you are not 100% committed, don't waste the CF's time and money when there are people out there who would give anything to get that call. 

Personally, I am looking at being away from my young daughter for upwards of a year during the initial training period. (Still waiting for my call.) In the future, there may be courses and deployments that take me away from her again. Ergo, I am making a huge sacrifice for a career in the military. And you can't sacrifice time with an ex-girlfriend to do 13 weeks of basic training? This sounds to me like someone who is unsure of his choice to join and who is looking for a possible way out. Any woman who truly loves you will still be there when you are done your training. I know my man will be. 

In any case, I agree with George Wallace. Don't swear in if you are having doubts.


----------



## slowmode

Ill tell you right now, Dont get sworn in if you have any doubts now. Trust me I know a lot of people who have been put as NIS. And That means after they swore in they did not want to show up anymore so they got listed as that. Basiclly means you can never work for the government again.

The military is a commitment, Deployments may take you away for as long as a year or even more. Training will take your summers, and exsersies will take your weekends. But thats what being in the CF is all about, its about being committed and being ready to act at ANY given moment. If you have a Girlfriend and she truly loves you, then i'm pretty sure  she could allow you to be gone. I do it fine and sure I miss her but she understands. So ill tell you right now, if your not 100% committed than.....you will never be.


----------



## Bplante

Thanks everyone, for opinion, advice !


----------



## Hibbsie

I hear a lot of talk about swearing in on a bible. As I am not Christian I wish not to be sworn in on something that has no bearing to me. Is there another way I can be sworn in? What do I say or ask?


----------



## aesop081

Archilochus said:
			
		

> Is there another way I can be sworn in?



Yes


----------



## George Wallace

It is called a "Solemn Oath".


----------



## TheLine

I have my enrollment ceremony,  in the next Little while. I was just wondering though. I'm going into the reserves, and I believe i'm starting my BMQ in September I know you normally work one day a  week, one weekend a month kinda thing. But does the frequency of this change if you are doing your BMQ? Like every weekend kinda thing or is it the same as always and you doing your your training one day a week one weekend a month? 

Basically what I'm aking is if I'm doing my BMQ for the reserves in September, do you do more then one day a week one weekend a month of training?


----------



## aesop081

Yes


----------



## blacktriangle

Dates will vary but expect at least two weekends per month for the duration of your course.


----------



## chrising

I think Theline is refering to his parade nights and weekend trg from his reserve unit. Personally, I've heard two version of this. The first is units saying don't come to parade when on course. The other is that no order was given to come or not come to parade. I personally went to parade while on course but I'm sure that I would not be expected to show if I submitted a memo.


----------



## slowmode

As a reservist its your responsability to get training in. This means you will only go as far as the time you put in. 

Most reserve units Parade one night a week, some do it twice. Also you will usually have one weekend EX per month going from Friday - Sunday night. During course you will go off for training in the summer. THis means you will be sent to bordon or somewhere for a month or two. If you are doing a weekend course its still your responsibility to show up for Parade nights. It shows your dedication and your commitment to the military.


----------



## RoxyRoller

Hello,

   I'm swearing in July 9th at CFRC Toronto. I am to be there at 0745 and guests are to arrive at 1245. I was curious to know if anyone has any information as to what I might be doing for the 5 hours before my actual swear in. I'm figuring it could be paperwork..anyone have any idea?? Thank you very much.


----------



## dwalter

If you haven't already signed all your paperwork and declarations, then that's what you will be doing. I had at least 2 hours worth of paperwork to sign before I was sworn in, but I did it on a separate day, a few days before my actual swear in date.


----------



## dukkadukka

RoxyRoller said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm swearing in July 9th at CFRC Toronto. I am to be there at 0745 and guests are to arrive at 1245. I was curious to know if anyone has any information as to what I might be doing for the 5 hours before my actual swear in. I'm figuring it could be paperwork..anyone have any idea?? Thank you very much.



Wow!! I will never complain again.  I thought I had it bad with a mere 45 minutes! (I swear in on the 8th!)


----------



## Justin74

I swear in on July 10 th at 10:00 am.


----------



## fire_guy686

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> What's this talk about guests? My FM didn't mention anything about guests.



When I swore in the "guests" were family members. Mother,Father,Sister or Brother Grandparents etc.


----------



## kabogadil

are u guys goin in to the reg force?


----------



## MedTechStudent

RoxyRoller said:
			
		

> I was curious to know if anyone has any information as to what I might be doing for the 5 hours before my actual swear in.



Short Answer: *"Water-board Torture Resistance Training"* - they don't want any sissies after all.

Long Answer: Does it matter?  I'm still waiting for my swear in date and when I get it I could care less if I'm waiting around for 5 hours.  It means the *long* wait is over.  I mean do you have something better to do that day?     All I can say is I'm sure they have you there for a good reason if thats the time they gave you.  As was said before it will most likely be fun paper work and other administrative things.  Joy.   

Good luck!  

Kyle


----------



## JJJ

MedTech, he never said he had something better to do. He just wanted to know what was going to happen with that five hours. I'd wonder too. 

Mine is only a half hour....what they told me anyway. I get there at 9:30 and swear in at 10:00


----------



## MedTechStudent

JJJ said:
			
		

> MedTech, he never said he had something better to do.



Hehe yes I know that, thats why that question falls as rhetorical, couldn't you tell by the smily face?
Had I actually been accusing him of double booking himself the day of swear it, I wouldn't have thrown that little fellow in there.   ;D

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## CFR FCS

RoxyRoller, 
I would call to confirm the timings as CFRC Toronto doesn't open until 08:30 hrs. Usually if it is a large enrolment ceremony you may have an hour or hour and a half of paperwork before the actual attestation. I would definitely call and confirm the timings. 

CFR FCS


----------



## dwalter

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> What's this talk about guests? My FM didn't mention anything about guests.



Anyone who would be interested in seeing you swear in. Parents, siblings, and significant others. Even friends can come as guests. I had my swearing in aboard HMCS Winnipeg so I had to provide a guest list for security reasons, but for most CFRCs as far as I know you can invite whoever you like.


----------



## JJJ

Sorry MedTech. I did not notice the smile until I checked the post on my phone.


----------



## MedTechStudent

JJJ said:
			
		

> Sorry MedTech. I did not notice the smile until I checked the post on my phone.



Oh no worries JJJ!


----------



## medaid

JJJ said:
			
		

> Sorry MedTech. I did not notice the smile until I checked the post on my phone.



I didn't post in this thread... That was MedTech*Student*


----------



## JJJ

Oh i know. I just didn't write his full name.


----------



## RoxyRoller

Thanks everyone for the info. Yes, I was just thinking to myself I should call the RC tomorrow as they don't open until after 800.  I'm hoping it was a miscommunication and it's 1145 because I will have my son with me. It's one of the most exciting days of my life! Oh, and I'm female...going AVS Tech., heading to BMQ July 20th. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## smoke

RoxyRoller said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm swearing in July 9th at CFRC Toronto. I am to be there at 0745 and guests are to arrive at 1245. I was curious to know if anyone has any information as to what I might be doing for the 5 hours before my actual swear in. I'm figuring it could be paperwork..anyone have any idea?? Thank you very much.



Im swearing in there at the same time dude, see you there.

Also I got the EXACT same timings  as you did so im sure theres no mixup, there is probably just alot of people going or something, Im right with you in being excited, I can't wait! 

I sent you a PM too.


----------



## Alexei_Kovalev

I'm also going to the swear-in on July 9th. Bought a dress shirt and dress pants for the occasion too. I could only convince my sister to come as a guest, no one else seemed to care  :-\


----------



## smoke

looks like its gonna be a full house  :warstory:


----------



## babaganoosh

Alexei_Kovalev said:
			
		

> I could only convince my sister to come as a guest, no one else seemed to care :-\


 same here, ha ha, my only guest has to work the night before I swear in, so I may be going solo, not that it bothers me. I understand its mostly paperwork anyways, and who would want to sit through that?


----------



## acen

Don't worry if you don' t have any guests, I was the same, soon enough youll have a new extended family to count on, not only the no-hooks like yourselves when you get it, but youll soon find that it extends well beyond chevrons and bars.  It truly is a great organization, unlike any other.


----------



## MamaBear

Just a suggestion for those who plan on swearing in without any guests in attendance.  Ask one of your fellow recruits who has their camera or a family member with camera there to take a couple of pictures of your swearing in.  At least you will have a couple of photos of the occasion for posterity.  Then make sure to get their phone number or email address.


----------



## Teeps74

MamaBear said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion for those who plan on swearing in without any guests in attendance.  Ask one of your fellow recruits who has their camera or a family member with camera there to take a couple of pictures of your swearing in.  At least you will have a couple of photos of the occasion for posterity.  Then make sure to get their phone number or email address.



Aye, I can echo that. My regret from my swearing in sum 15 years ago, is that no one was there to take a picture of me doing it. A proud moment, and no pic to go with it.


----------



## RoxyRoller

I'm planning on getting fairly dressed up myself. I'm going to have my husband and my 5 year old son there as guests. I'm very excited for my little boy to be there to witness something so spectacular! I wonder how many of us will be there!?


----------



## kabogadil

I'm so excited for you all of you swearing in! I just got the news today that I'll be most likely swearing in at the end of the month and I can't wait.

Good luck all!


----------



## smoke

So I got sworn in yesterday, Im now a Private in the CF technicly on leave for the next 10 days, feels good!


----------



## apache2001

smoke said:
			
		

> So I got sworn in yesterday, Im now a Private in the CF technicly on leave for the next 10 days, feels good!



Congratulations Smoke and to everyone who had been sworn in. I'm very happy for you. Keep it up and be proud!


----------



## aesop081

smoke said:
			
		

> technicly on leave for the next 10 days



There's nothing technical about it. You are LWOP.......*Leave* without pay


----------



## fire_guy686

smoke said:
			
		

> So I got sworn in yesterday, Im now a Private in the CF technicly on leave for the next 10 days, feels good!



Congrats to you, and anyone else who recently swore in. Enjoy your remaining days and have fun at BMQ. > ;D


----------



## dwalter

Congrats to all the new CF members! Welcome to the family guys and gals.


----------



## aesop081

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> Although my flight time was given to me, I didn't get a ticket to actually get on the airplane. Anybody know what's up with that?



Its an E-Ticket......you just have to show up with valid ID at the check-in counter.

BTW why didnt you ask that question when they gave you your flight time ?


----------



## Kat Stevens

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There's nothing technical about it. You are LWOP.......*Leave* without pay



...Now drop and give me 50. >


----------



## jacksparrow

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ...Now drop and give me 50. >



That is a good one.....joker  ;D

Talking of fliying out to St Jean, is citizenship card good enough to board the plane, or do we have to bring our passport?


----------



## aesop081

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> That is a good one.....joker  ;D
> 
> Talking of fliying out to St Jean, is citizenship card good enough to board the plane, or do we have to bring our passport?



Picture ID for travel within Canada


----------



## fire_guy686

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> I didn't think of it at the time. So it's booked and they have it in their computer and I just show my ID so they can look up my name and print me off my flight pass? Convenient.



Very convenient. Definitely a lot better than standing in line and waiting forever to get your boarding pass.


----------



## aesop081

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> So it's booked and they have it in their computer and I just show my ID so they can look up my name and print me off my flight pass?



Yup, just walk over to the check-in counter, tell the agent your name and what flight you are on, present your ID, answer all their questions. They will print off your boarding pass and tell you where to go. They will handle your lugage and you will be on your way.

I dont know what airline you are going on but the process is the same regardless. If you have a credit card you may be able to use toe automated check-in machines at the airport, if they have them at your location.

Air Canada has a new policy regarding checked baggage. They only allow one (1) peice of checked baggage and charge $25 per extra piece on top of the extra baggage charge. IIRC that starts August 1st but i would check on that.


----------



## jacksparrow

What is the allowed size for suitacases for St Jean and does one get to have access to it all the time once there? For clothes am guessing 5 sets of civilian clothing should be OK, along with a pair of dress shoes, running shoes and casual sneakers?


----------



## dwalter

The exact detailed list of what you need to bring is in your joining instructions.


----------



## fire_guy686

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> What is the allowed size for suitacases for St Jean and does one get to have access to it all the time once there? For clothes am guessing 5 sets of civilian clothing should be OK, along with a pair of dress shoes, running shoes and casual sneakers?



Don't bring a massive suit case but at the same time don't bring something too small. After you start you won't see it for a few weeks anyways as it will be locked up. Once you get weekends off you will buy stuff so you still want to be able to transport it. Five sets of civi clothes would probably work. I think I brought 2 pairs of pants and 3 or 4 shirts with me. As the above poster said, your joining instructions should give a better idea of what to bring.


----------



## jacksparrow

Anyone swearing in, in Hamilton On for the Aug 18th start date at st jean? The original swearing in date of Aug 6th has changed


----------



## seebs23

Does anybody know if the Queens own rifles have an enrollment ceremony where they would "pool" all the applicants together and swear them in or do they call the applicant when they receive his/her file to swear them in, or both?


----------



## gk404

You will most likely be sworn in as a group.

Your best bet for an accurate answer however is to call Moss Park Armouries and ask to speak to the QOR recruiting NCO.


----------



## seebs23

alright , thanks


----------



## kwon

Seebs, they will swear everyone in together. I'm waiting to be sworn in hopefully in September and when I called them they said I would be swearing in with a lot more people.


----------



## Nauticus

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Short Answer: *"Water-board Torture Resistance Training"* - they don't want any sissies after all.
> 
> Long Answer: Does it matter?  I'm still waiting for my swear in date and when I get it I could care less if I'm waiting around for 5 hours.  It means the *long* wait is over.  I mean do you have something better to do that day?     All I can say is I'm sure they have you there for a good reason if thats the time they gave you.  As was said before it will most likely be fun paper work and other administrative things.  Joy.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Kyle


...And the longer wait begins


----------



## blade227

Hey, 

I just had a question regarding my enrollment ceremony that maybe someone will be able to answer for me. (Preferably from the Montreal Area).

I received a call informing me that I was given a position (Weapon Technician, Regular Force for all you curious people out there, sadly not Infantry because of my vision) and I was told that my Enrollment ceremony would be on June 3rd, 2009 and that more information regarding it would arrive shortly in the mail.

Well, I just received the package to find out that there is absolutely no information regarding the ceremony whatsoever. I will not have a chance to call the center until Tuesday next week so I was wondering if anyone here was attending it and could enlighten me 

Thanks in advance


----------



## aesop081

blade227 said:
			
		

> I will not have a chance to call the center until Tuesday next week



So call Tuesday next week. Still plenty of time. Its not like the ceremony is a huge deal requiring meticulous preparation on your part.


----------



## Lil_T

what do you need to know?

dress nicely and show up on time *ie 10-15 minutes early*


----------



## mariomike

Lil_T said:
			
		

> what do you need to know?
> 
> dress nicely and show up on time *ie 10-15 minutes early*



And don't forget to bring mum and dad and a camera! 
Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Arctic007

Lil_T said:
			
		

> dress nicely


Can't stress enough, remember, this is a pretty amazing moment in the beginning of your career.  Take the time, look the part.


----------



## pgrieves

Well i just swore in yesterday.  You don't really need much.  Just make sure you have contact information for you executor and beneficiary for your will.  This includes their full name, middle names too, address and date of birth.  Also have the same info plus phone numbers for your next of kin if you don't already have those things memorized.  Other than that just dress nice like everybody has already said.  Good luck!


----------



## blade227

What I meant by this is, they didn't even tell me what time it was or where it was. I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## aesop081

blade227 said:
			
		

> What I meant by this is, they didn't even tell me what time it was or where it was. I have absolutely no clue.



So call them next tuesday like you said. If you didnt know, next Tuesday is the 19th.......thats well before the 3rd of June.


----------



## blade227

I will, just thought maybe I might be lucky and find someone who was going to the same one


----------



## Marinero2008

blade227 said:
			
		

> What I meant by this is, they didn't even tell me what time it was or where it was. I have absolutely no clue.



In your package there should be General Enrolment Information page with the date, time and what to bring. 
Anyway, 
- you are to show up at 7:30 am, at the Montreal CFRC
- you may invite 2 guests and they are not to come before 10:00 am (so the  paper says. Probably so people do not stand there for 2 hrs while you are doing all the admin stuff)
- someone here already mentioned the will forms 
- if you are married, you need to bring marriage certificate along with your spouse's birth certificate (both originals), they may also ask for his/her social insurance number

And that's it. 
Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## janbear

I'm being enrolled June 4th in Regina and i was wondering if anyone could tell me how long the ceremony usually lasts? What all happens? I know there is an oath and signing of some papers...anything else really? I'm pretty excited!!!


----------



## fuzzy806

Just curious,

I got a call from the CFRC on Friday that stated to enjoy my weekend and look forward to good news on Monday (kind of sounded like a directly delivered horoscope)  ;D. I'm assuming I will be advised of my swearing in date, as I've already been advised I'm merit listed. This got me thinking about my lack of any form of will.

I have heard that during week 0 of basic there is a course, or class, regarding wills. If I don't have a will do I have the opportunity to make one during this class? Or should I be looking for a lawyer before my swearing in?


----------



## cdnsoldier1982

Don't worry about visiting a lawyer you will be filling out a will (one of many in your career) so save yourself the money.


----------



## fuzzy806

Thanks, I'll use the money to pick up more of the stuff listed in the joining instructions. I haven't officially received mine, but have been shopping off the one on the website.


----------



## the_girlfirend

janbear said:
			
		

> I'm being enrolled June 4th in Regina and i was wondering if anyone could tell me how long the ceremony usually lasts? What all happens? I know there is an oath and signing of some papers...anything else really? I'm pretty excited!!!



Hey Janbear,

The ceremony is pretty short, but you will be filling in papers and signing a lot of documents. My guests waited for about 2 hours before the actual ceremony, and I know that it can take even more time than that. Swearing in is a legal thing, there is a lot of paperwork involved. The ceremony is usually the Canadian anthem followed by the oath and then the picture taking with the enrolling officer. Bring a camera and have someone take a picture of you.


----------



## Raye

Hey Fuzzy....

Did you get your good news on Monday?


----------



## fuzzy806

Sure did   Enrolment ceremony on July 6th, leaving for Basic on July 25th! I'm excited, time to step up my P.T.


----------



## Raye

Congrats and good luck!!!!!


----------



## janbear

Had my ceremony today...it was pretty sweet...i'm soooo happy and proud 22 more days till I leave for Montreal


----------



## AlexSB

I called the recruiting office a few days ago, they looked into my file, told me I got a position in the navy that I wanted ,the ceremony is this upcoming monday, I should dress nice, and a letter will be sent out soon. However I m not sure how to go about this right now since its friday, I haven't got any letters or emails and I wouldn't want to show up to the ceremony on monday and I m not suppose to be there or I am unprepared, recruiting office isnt picking up either, not sure what to do.


----------



## mariomike

Congratulations! 
Did you pick Armour Corps? From I am told, that's a GREAT trade.


----------



## janbear

mariomike said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> Did you pick Armour Corps? From I am told, that's a GREAT trade.



I sure did...pretty darn stoked!!!


----------



## SixFishSticks

I got the call today (april 14th 2010) and was offered a job in field artillery beginning September 7th. 

I applied in late November of 09, was told so many different thing about when i might get hired so i kinda just said whatever knowing that i would get the call eventually i almost gave up. i never been this happy in my life i'm so pumped.

if anyone else has BMQ in Sept in Bordon let me know


----------



## PMedMoe

Psst...... it's Bord*e*n.     Good luck on BMQ.


----------



## SixFishSticks

Lol thank you god I'm pumped I cannot wait I'm going to go crazy waiting 5 months but at least I know I'm going  ;D


----------



## Loachman

Congratulations, but...

Are you a member of JTF2 already?

Most people do not take too kindly to others using the insignia that they earned.


----------



## Lil_T

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Psst...... it's Bord*e*n.     Good luck on BMQ.



Funny, I thought it was Bor*e*d*om*!  ;D


----------



## SixFishSticks

I understand what your saying there Loachman and no I'm not JTF2 however it is something I highly respect and am aspiring to but I never looked at it that way before and I'm sorry if it may of offended any JTF2 members. But you never know maybe one day


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

Hey Sixfish I'm doing Borden sept 7th also. Let's hope we get the same Platoon (I've heard there aren't many rolling at the same time at Borden, so chances of that are high)

Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Loachman

SixFishSticks said:
			
		

> i understand what your saying there Loachman. and no I'm not JTF2 however it is something i highly respect and am aspiring to but i never looked at it that way before and I'm sorry if it may of offended any JTF2 members. but you never know maybe one day



I hope that you get your wish. Work hard, want it enough, and you stand a good chance.

I doubt that anybody would take great offence over just a quick display and correction, and I thank you for pulling it.

Within a short time - although it may feel long - you will be awarded your Artillery capbadge. You will feel considerable - and justifiable - pride at that point. Should you then encounter somebody on the street wearing one that they'd snapped up in an Army surplus shop, you'd be a bit miffed because you earned the right to wear it properly.

Now - about that capitalization thingy...


----------



## SixFishSticks

Loachman said:
			
		

> Now - about that capitalization thingy...



Lol ya I kind of fail at capitalization when I type really fast. At least my spelling is correct most of the time  ;D

and I hope I meet you as well Sticktoyourguns its going to be a long wait till were in Borden (lol) but it should be a blast!


----------



## kkramar

The trade I'm going into is field artillery. I pretty much am merit listed now and its pretty much a give in. The captain said that I will more than likely get the Sept BMQ. So hey maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## AndyRad

Well congrats gentlepersons, Sept 7 for myself as well, going Crewman, look for ward to seeing you there.




*edit for title spelling*


----------



## kadrury

Hey I did part of my bmq there last year. Atlantic Platoon all the way!!! I got put on PAT platoon due to an injury but am going to try and get on course very soon. Maybe on a course with you guys??? If not good luck to all of you!


----------



## kkramar

Got my call today APRIL 19, 2010. It is in Borden, but its on Sept 13th. I leave on Sept 11.


----------



## Manticure

OK, I got an *email* from the recruiter saying that I've been selected for my job on April 13 and will be starting BMQ on September 7th and that I will very soon be getting a call with my enrollment day and travelling dates as well. But I still haven't gotten the actual call for some reason.


----------



## SixFishSticks

I just figured out something horrible  :-\ 

I'm only 18 and my birthday is December 12 so if most of us start on September 7th I wont be 19 till after grad which isn't the problem.

The problem is the drinking age is Ontario is 19. So I cannot drink with my buddies on weekend passed and after grad  :-\ 

I thought I was going to go to St. Jean in Quebec with has a drinking age of 18 which would of worked out great. and only now did it click into my head that Borden is in Ontario :-[. 

P.S. I don't drink often I could say I drink rarely but it would of been nice if I could of celebrated with my Buds at the bar.


----------



## 2010newbie

SixFishSticks said:
			
		

> The problem is the drinking age is Ontario is 19. So I cannot drink with my buddies on weekend passed and after grad  :-\



Isn't the drinking age in Saskatchewan also 19?

Similar situation happened with a couple of the kids I did Aircrew Selection with in March. They were 18 and from Alberta. Even though they were legal in Alberta, they couldn't celebrate their passing of ACS with a beer in Trenton.


----------



## SixFishSticks

The drinking age in Saskatchewan is 19 to but that's why I was super pumped when I thought I was going to Quebec.


----------



## kadrury

You should be happy you dont live in the states where the drinking age is 21. You are there to train. I know you wanna drink with your platoon mates but trut me thre will be many other occasions after bmq to drink with your buddies. Suck it up and soldier on!


----------



## McD

First congratulations on being awarded the job and a start date ! I went to college in Barrie, ON and to make the ends-meet with bills and tuition I worked at the Queens as a doorman. You should feel lucky you'll be nowhere close to having the kind of hangovers I watched the droves of Recruits on weekend leave setting themselves up for. 

If I am fortunate enough to be plucked from the Merit List and sent to BMQ I hope it's not taken like I am not able to fit in because I will choose to save my money, train, and not drink till I feel I have accomplished what I set out to do.


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

McD said:
			
		

> If I am fortunate enough to be plucked from the Merit List and sent to BMQ I hope it's not taken like I am not able to fit in because I will choose to save my money, train, and not drink till I feel I have accomplished what I set out to do.



Drinking is nothing new to me, the novelty of getting smashed has long since warn off. I enjoy a couple of drinks when I go out, but nothing crazy (usually). I'm sure you and I aren't the only ones. :nod:


----------



## Pokiey

Got the call earlier today and will be joining all of you for Sept. 7th!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## dentechrecruit

Hey,
My name is Dawna and I was just going through the forums looking for anyone on the Sept 13th BMQ in Borden.  I am joing as a Dental tech. Just wanted to let you know I started a Facebook Group (Canadian Forces BMQ Sept 13, 2010 Borden, Ont) so people could get to know each other before we arrive in Borden. 
TTYS
Dawna


----------



## fishoutawater

Hey, another Detal Tech!! I am going to St Jean Aug 16th. I know this is the the Sept thread, but I just wanted to shout out to a fellow dental tech recruit


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

Pokiey said:
			
		

> Got the call earlier today and will be joining all of you for Sept. 7th!!  Can't wait!!



Hey Pokiey look forward to training with you! P.M me your info so  I can add you to FB. I'll also refer you to Sixfish who is likewise joining us!   :camo:


----------



## kkramar

dentechrecruit said:
			
		

> Hey,
> My name is Dawna and I was just going through the forums looking for anyone on the Sept 13th BMQ in Borden.  I am joing as a Dental tech. Just wanted to let you know I started a Facebook Group (Canadian Forces BMQ Sept 13, 2010 Borden, Ont) so people could get to know each other before we arrive in Borden.
> TTYS
> Dawna



Just signed up today on the facebook group. Hoping to hear from my new team mates!


----------



## kadrury

Just getting the final confirmation from the docs at the mir. At 99.9% sure that Ill be doing bmq with you guys. Can't wait!


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

kadrury said:
			
		

> Just getting the final confirmation from the docs at the mir. At 99.9% sure that Ill be doing bmq with you guys. Can't wait!



Glad to hear it! Look forward to training with you. PM me your info if you want so we can start a Sept 7th Borden  BMQ link up!


----------



## Manticure

Hi all, I am also coming to Bordon all the way from Vancouver in to start BMQ on the 7th.
I don't know if some of you read my previous posts. Although I haven't got an actual call, I got an email from my recruiter a couple weeks ago saying this:

"You have been selected for a job on 13 April. You will be starting Basic Military Qualification training on 07 Sep 2010.  You will be getting a phone call with a job offer very soon and you will be given an enrolment day and travelling dates as well.
Until then, hold tight!"

I even called the recruiting center after that to confirm, and they said that yes, I certainly was selected for that position and will be starting BMQ on the 7th and should be more patient and wait for the call.
So now I have plenty of time, 4 months, to prepare for BMQ, as I am still only able to reach level 5.0 of the shuttle run. But 4 months is more than enough for me to train myself to beat level 6.

I just hope it won't be as rainy there in Bordon in the fall as it is here in Vancouver.


----------



## aesop081

Manticure said:
			
		

> Hi all, I am also coming to Bordon ...........in Bordon .......



Bord*en*........Bord*en*........Bord*en*.......


----------



## Alea

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Bord*en*........Bord*en*........Bord*en*.......



Ha ha ha!


----------



## Loachman

No - it's okay. We're getting all of our signs changed.


----------



## kratz

Alea said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha!



It's really not a laugh. Both Manticure and Alea , as all recruits will learn, attention to detail. Spelling is part of that attention. This has been discussed before on the site, but accept the warning for what it is worth. A "ha ha ha" on course when a teammate gets in trouble will land you more trouble.


----------



## Alea

kratz said:
			
		

> It's really not a laugh. Both Manticure and Alea , as all recruits will learn, attention to detail. Spelling is part of that attention. This has been discussed before on the site, but accept the warning for what it is worth. A "ha ha ha" on course when a teammate gets in trouble will land you more trouble.



Kratz,

My apologies. You're right. English not being my first language I, myself, make so may spelling mistakes... I was more laughing at the way CDN Aviator answered but I shouldn't have.
Manticure, my apologies to you also. 

Alea


----------



## Loachman

I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## kratz

I agree with Loachman and if your posts are as well considered for other's looking to join the CF,
consider reading [ur=http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/89056/post-884431.html#msg884431l]this thread[/url]  :nod:


----------



## Manticure

Well actually the only reason I was typing Bordon is because that's the way it's typed in the topic title, and I've never known about this city before so I assumed this spelling was the right one. Perhaps we should change it in the title?


----------



## SixFishSticks

This is going to be a dumb question but trust me when I say I looked around the website and I don't know how to change the title of the topic  :-\ please help


----------



## Alea

SixFishSticks said:
			
		

> This is going to be a dumb question but trust me when I say I looked around the website and I don't know how to change the title of the topic  :-\ please help




SixFishSticks,

Here's a link that might be of some help... I just used the "search" option 
If you can't find your answer there than ask a moderator.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59495.0.html

Alea


----------



## Antoine

fresh one from yestersday:

forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93488/post-929895.html#new



> I've renamed the thread per your request. The easiest way to do this in future is just to use the "report to moderator" link on your post and let us know.


----------



## MGB

I've joined as a Line Tech and start Sept 7 at Borden for BMQ.  If there is a good collection of us starting on the 7th someone should fire up a facebook group for our date as well! Any other Line Techs?


----------



## SixFishSticks

I created a facebook page for everyone heading to BMQ on Sept 7th it's called 
*Canadian Armed Forces (Sept 7th BMQ) Borden, Ontario*
It's open to anyone


----------



## MGB

Good show! I'm in. Thanks SixFishSticks.


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

Joined as well. Good stuff Sixfish.


----------



## MGB

These are the joining instructions I was directed to use for Borden:

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/navy_images/navres_images/welcome/BMQ%20Joining%20Instructions%2009.pdf

As I said, I'm joining as Army Reg Force, and I might be a little confused as these are tailored more to Navy Reserves (but so is Borden.) I just want to be sure that we're all on the same page. I was initially told to use St. Jean joining instructions but to arrive at Borden. I requested some more info and was given this link.


----------



## Marina

I'm from Vancouver and I got the call a couple of days ago. September 7 in Borden for Sig Op.


----------



## rmack27

Having recently graduated from my BMQ in Borden I can tell you that they run four platoons at once. Two will start one week, and the other two will start the week after. Atlantic and Vimy platoons are downstairs in the barracks, and Britain and Normandy are upstairs. For me Britain/Normandy started one week earlier then the downstairs platoons. Each platoon will start with roughly 50-60 people.


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

MGB said:
			
		

> These are the joining instructions I was directed to use for Borden:
> 
> http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/navy_images/navres_images/welcome/BMQ%20Joining%20Instructions%2009.pdf
> 
> As I said, I'm joining as Army Reg Force, and I might be a little confused as these are tailored more to Navy Reserves (but so is Borden.) I just want to be sure that we're all on the same page. I was initially told to use St. Jean joining instructions but to arrive at Borden. I requested some more info and was given this link.



I was just as confused by you on this. The way I see it, the CFLRS St-Jean instructions are more useful for what the course intails specifically, as well as what to bring. The Borden "Naval Reserve" Instructions serve as directions to get there. I just wonder if, Borden being further away, the visit to the field of Honor and the War museum still happens. I don't think it matters though. Just show up at Borden, on time, at let the rest be handled from that point forward.


----------



## kadrury

the visit to the war museum still happens. Usually during around the time of rememberance day. And in my opinion the nrtd joining instructions are better cfor we are doing bmq at borden. trust me on this. use the nrtd ones. any questions send them my way. ive been through this once before atthis base and will try to anwser questions to the best of my ability, but trust me I dont know everyting so take my advice as you want to!

Cheers!


----------



## Manticure

MGB said:
			
		

> These are the joining instructions I was directed to use for Borden:
> 
> http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/navy_images/navres_images/welcome/BMQ%20Joining%20Instructions%2009.pdf
> 
> As I said, I'm joining as Army Reg Force, and I might be a little confused as these are tailored more to Navy Reserves (but so is Borden.) I just want to be sure that we're all on the same page. I was initially told to use St. Jean joining instructions but to arrive at Borden. I requested some more info and was given this link.


Can anyone confirm that these really are the instructions that those joining the regular force should use? It seems like they are for NRTD. Should I reference these instructions anyway?


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

Manticure said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that these really are the instructions that those joining the regular force should use? It seems like they are for NRTD. Should I reference these instructions anyway?



I was instructed at the time of my offer to go to the CFLRS website and print those instructions. 

I think the most important thing to remember is that BMQ is the same accross the whole Canadian Forces. Personally, having compared the two side by side, the only difference I find between the St-Jean and Borden instructions would be the "How to get there" and that St-Jean delves a tad deeper into policies such as harassment, and offers a section at the end to breifly educate a recruit on ranks and insignia.

Print both, and just use your best judgement. I'm sure you won't be shot if you brought an item on the st-jean instructions not present on the Borden ones.

Don't sweat the small stuff, as has been said again and again on this site, simple things like joining instructions will seem all to meaningless once we get on course.  

Cheers,

STYG


----------



## kratz

Sticktoyourguns said:
			
		

> Print both, and just use your best judgement. I'm sure you won't be shot if you brought an item on the st-jean instructions not present on the Borden ones.
> 
> *Don't sweat the small stuff, as has been said again and again on this site, simple things like joining instructions will seem all to meaningless once we get on course.*
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> STYG



One of the best statements I have seen in a bit.  :nod:


----------



## McD

kratz said:
			
		

> One of the best statements I have seen in a bit.  :nod:



My mind is at ease just knowing I will be told what I need to know in due time. The application process taught me that. Good luck to all you heading out for September.


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

McD said:
			
		

> My mind is at ease just knowing I will be told what I need to know in due time. The application process taught me that. Good luck to all you heading out for September.



I won't lie, I have a touch of nerves thinking about BMQ. But unlike past instances where I was awaiting a big change, it's 20% nerves and 80% very excited. I suppose just knowing how challenging, different, and fast-paced Basic will be has me excited to see just how far I can be pushed.

Am I worried about failure? absolutely not. This website is a vault of useful information, but the one paragraph that put my mind at ease permenantly was undoubtly from paracowboy in the "Chill out" thread stickied in the Basic Training section.

"People, literally THOUSANDS of men and women have undergone this training before you. They have passed, and without this website to hold their hands, and give pep talks, and group hugs. Nobody sang "Kumbaya" with me when I got on the bus. My Dad shook my hand, said "Don't ever quit", and that was it. And I sit here, with looking down from the giddy height of MCpl. If I can do it, so can you."

another good line for those of you worried about getting jacked up. "If you can't take being yelled at, how do you expect to take being shot at?"

'nuff said.

-STYG


----------



## McD

Quite the fan of the "chill out" thread myself. READ IT to anyone who hasnt.


----------



## Montealer10

Swearing in ceremony at the Montreal recruiting office


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I am not sure if this is a question, a statement or a unfinished post?


----------



## PegcityNavy

I was gonna say the same thing, what are you trying to say here.

This thread should be removed.


----------



## dodgeball21

Quick question from anyone on this course date, whats your course number on your posting message? I have been assigned a sept 4th fly date which would have me landing at my arrival destination the night of the 4th and start date of sept 6th or 7th but in St Jean unfortunately I cant find any other information on a course in St Jean; only this group for Borden.

My course number I believe to be 1802.

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Alea

If you all read the title properly, it seems quite clear to me that the OP is only trying to share with us that his swearing in ceremony will occur in Montreal on September 29th.

Montrealer,

Congratulations and... I do agree with the other members about your post being rather "short and sweet"/unclear. You must be a pretty "straight to the point" person 

Alea 

_Edited for Spell Check_


----------



## CommTech13

Congratulations /thread


----------



## fischer10

dodgeball21 said:
			
		

> Quick question from anyone on this course date, whats your course number on your posting message? I have been assigned a sept 4th fly date which would have me landing at my arrival destination the night of the 4th and start date of sept 6th or 7th but in St Jean unfortunately I cant find any other information on a course in St Jean; only this group for Borden.
> 
> My course number I believe to be 1802.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses.



I swear in the 2nd, fly out the 4th and start the 6th! My trade is Armoured soldier, though I do not know what my Course number is? Where did you find that by chance?


----------



## AndyRad

Well as always, if in doubt call your recruiting centre, the should have all the information, I find it odd that you would be starting on a holiday Monday for your serial???
 But in my case, when I was offered and accepted my trade, I was given all information over the phone that was needed at the time. Also a quick heads up to @dodgeball21 is that this one is pertaining to the BMQ in Borden, information will be different.

On that note guys, we are getting down to the wire, just over a month to swearing in and less that 8 weeks till we are all in course, my how time flies.

Now if only the weather will smarten up so I can get back to work for those remaining weeks!!


----------



## dodgeball21

fischer10 said:
			
		

> I swear in the 2nd, fly out the 4th and start the 6th! My trade is Armoured soldier, though I do not know what my Course number is? Where did you find that by chance?



Hey Fischer10, I have since found out that I am in St Jean Que. I fly on the 4th from comox/campbell river and start on the 6th.

I have already recieved my orders as I am PAT (Personel awaiting training) this is because I am part of a military sponsored college program for technicians and have been employed for the past year while going to school.

You probably wont recieve your course number until you swear in and they issue your first set of orders.

Hope to see you soon!!

Good luck to all in Borden!


----------



## MGB

MGB said:
			
		

> These are the joining instructions I was directed to use for Borden:
> 
> http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/navy_images/navres_images/welcome/BMQ%20Joining%20Instructions%2009.pdf
> 
> As I said, I'm joining as Army Reg Force, and I might be a little confused as these are tailored more to Navy Reserves (but so is Borden.) I just want to be sure that we're all on the same page. I was initially told to use St. Jean joining instructions but to arrive at Borden. I requested some more info and was given this link.



Just in case we haven't quite beaten this subject to death... I was advised by my NEW file manager to use the St. Jean instructions NOT the ones I linked, and was told to use, before.


----------



## orca73

From a member of the full time staff in Borden, do no use the Saint Jean joining instructions.  If you do, you will be reporting for duty at the incorrect timings.  Saint Jean states to be on the base by 1400 on the Sunday, NRTD/CFLRS Det Borden wants you on the base by Sunday at 1000 am, preferably on base the night before in order to be ready for the intake process which will take place first thing Sunday morning.


----------



## MGB

orca73 said:
			
		

> From a member of the full time staff in Borden, do no use the Saint Jean joining instructions.  If you do, you will be reporting for duty at the incorrect timings.  Saint Jean states to be on the base by 1400 on the Sunday, NRTD/CFLRS Det Borden wants you on the base by Sunday at 1000 am, preferably on base the night before in order to be ready for the intake process which will take place first thing Sunday morning.



I was told to report by Sunday the 5th at 1300hrs - as the Monday following is a holiday.


----------



## George Wallace

MGB said:
			
		

> .............. - as the Monday following is a holiday.



Things like this DO tend to change the NORMAL routine.


----------



## Manticure

I am from Vancouver. I was told that I will fly over to ontario on september 5th and the training will start on the 7th.
Have you all had the enrollment ceremony already? All I know about my ceremony so far is that it will be on august 12th. But the recruiter told me I will be sent an email before the ceremony with more details.
Anyone else is having the ceremony on the 12th in Vancouver?


----------



## boyblue

hey i'm heading to Borden as well but a week after you guys start  the 13th of September.My sworn in date is the 24th of Aug they said they would call me a couple weeks before with details.


----------



## MGB

Manticure said:
			
		

> I am from Vancouver. I was told that I will fly over to ontario on september 5th and the training will start on the 7th.
> Have you all had the enrollment ceremony already? All I know about my ceremony so far is that it will be on august 12th. But the recruiter told me I will be sent an email before the ceremony with more details.
> Anyone else is having the ceremony on the 12th in Vancouver?



My enrollment ceremony is the 24th @ Ottawa. I'm in Borden on the 5th of September (no flying... just a five hour drive) and course start on the 7th. I'd appreciate it if you could pass on any info that they give you at/before/after your enrollment - I know I'll get it at some point but heads up never hurt!


----------



## Sticktoyourguns

I was told that I am to report to the base no later than sunday 10 A.M, but was planning to arrive the day before as it is allowed and I believe the more time I take to settle in will have me more prepared the following morning. and since it will be a very big change in my life, the less topsy turvey I can make the whole situation, the better no? I was not told I would be e-mailed further instructions when I received my call...I was told to use the st-jean instructions. I leafed through both, and as both are quite similar with exceptions to locations and timings, I think it's just important to be on time, in shape, with all the kit asked of you, and let the rest happen.

We have started a facebook group (to all those starting on this date whom have not yet joined, but wish to) it is:

Canadian Armed Forces (Sept 7th BMQ) Borden, Ontario

Cheers,

STYG


----------



## Manticure

Sticktoyourguns said:
			
		

> I was told that I am to report to the base no later than sunday 10 A.M, but was planning to arrive the day before as it is allowed and I believe the more time I take to settle in will have me more prepared the following morning. and since it will be a very big change in my life, the less topsy turvey I can make the whole situation, the better no? I was not told I would be e-mailed further instructions when I received my call...I was told to use the st-jean instructions. I leafed through both, and as both are quite similar with exceptions to locations and timings, I think it's just important to be on time, in shape, with all the kit asked of you, and let the rest happen.
> 
> We have started a facebook group (to all those starting on this date whom have not yet joined, but wish to) it is:
> 
> Canadian Armed Forces (Sept 7th BMQ) Borden, Ontario
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> STYG


What about your enrollment ceremony? Did you have it already? They'd call you or send you an email before the ceremony with some details.
I got the email just yesterday with an enrollment letter, joining instructions and security clearance form (don't know why I am filling out this one, I believe I did it way back for the background checks). Here is the instructions doc that I got in the email.


----------



## orca73

Normally, the course schedule here at CFLRS Det Borden would start with training on the Monday with the in clearance/in routine, hair 
cuts, ID pictures, etc  taking place on Sunday. That is why we require the recruits to be on the Base by Sunday NLT 1000 hrs.

However, as noted by different individuals, Monday, 6 Sep 10 is a holiday, therefore, for this course start date only, CFLRS Det Borden's 
course will start course schedule on Tuesday, 7 Sep 10.  Therefore out in clearance/in routine, hair cuts, ID pictures, etc  taking place on 
Monday.  That being said, recruits will be required to be on the Base NLT 1000 hrs, Monday, 6 Sep 10.

As for the individual stating not to use the Borden instructions, they are in correct.  In the Borden instructions are the correct times, 
driving directsion and other information required to attend CFLRS Det Borden.  To use Saint Jean's joining instructions would give you 
information pertaining to how things would be done in Saint Jean.  I spoke with the Standards personal here and they are not impressed
that people who are attending the recruit course in Borden are told to use the in correct joining instructions.


----------



## kkramar

Can someone tell me if bringing my iPhone will be allowed?

I've noticed on the st Jean instructions say the cell phones are allowed with instructors permission after 6:00pm. But if I'm not mistaken that the Borden says that they aren't allowed at all. Is that true? 

My iPhone is on a family plan and it's free long distance to my wife's cell. Not only I enjoy listening to music while doing house work or even home work. It's also a connection to the internet with 3G.


----------



## kratz

As with other BMQ threads on this site asking the same questions:

You can bring it, but in Borden, often it will be confiscated and locked up for the first four weeks of indoctrination. One person was caught this course trying to hide their phone and appropriately corrected.

After those four weeks, your platoon may earn the privilege to use their electronics and you will be informed when and if you can use them.


----------



## Manticure

MGB said:
			
		

> My enrollment ceremony is the 24th @ Ottawa. I'm in Borden on the 5th of September (no flying... just a five hour drive) and course start on the 7th. I'd appreciate it if you could pass on any info that they give you at/before/after your enrollment - I know I'll get it at some point but heads up never hurt!


I had the ceremony today. It was good. At first we did a ton of paperwork and had some time to ask questions about BMQ. Then we watched a video with all the guests and finally gave our affirmation to the queen. Every single person had a guest to come with them and take pictures.
Frankly, the most memorable thing for me was the beautiful lady recruiter that was organizing the ceremony. She was one of the prettiest women I've ever seen and the fact that she was a corporal amplified her beauty tenfold.


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Going to the RC on the 24th for the swear in. My BMQ starts on 13 Sept in Borden. Il be getting there around 1pm the saturday before. It was a cool idea to make some facebook groupes. Hopefully will make some good friends in Borden, anyone else LCIS Tech?


----------



## Manticure

I just realized that I am flying to borden on the 4th, I will be in Toronto in the afternoon and will take the shuttle bus right away, so I should be in Borden some time in the evening on the 4th. But since it starts on the 7th, how is that gonna work?


----------



## L-CIS TECH

I think going in on the times that it says in the instructions booklet is the best thing to do. I don' t know what they will do because of the holyday, but I'm guessing there will just be an extra day for you guys to get ready before it all starts on the tuesday. Good luck with everything, I'l be there the week after you. Good luck training


----------



## aesop081

Manticure said:
			
		

> how is that gonna work?



Its going to work they way the f*****g told you and what they told you is go on the 4th. Everything else after that is the school's buisness and not for you to get wrapped up about. You course isnt the first to start after a long weekend or something.


----------



## L-CIS TECH

You got a lot of posts there Aviator.
So how long have you been in the forces?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> You got a lot of posts there Aviator.
> So how long have you been in the forces?



Go look at his profile.


----------



## L-CIS TECH

O ok cool. I'm new to this site so I didn't think to go check that right away.
You guys are real bitter eh.


----------



## aesop081

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> You guys are real bitter eh.



Not at all.


----------



## George Wallace

Hey Ralph!.......Hey Ralph!........Wadda ya say we go chase some cats?........Eh Ralph.......


----------



## feetfirstintoheck

Hey everyone. I'm enlisted as a Combat Engineer and I'll be doing my BMQ in Borden, starting on the 7th, as well. I look forward to meeting you all!

Also, a buddy of mine is going to be starting his BMQ there on the 13th, so that's kinda cool . He's gonna be an Armoured Crewman.

Seeya soon.


----------



## feetfirstintoheck

Manticure said:
			
		

> I had the ceremony today. It was good. At first we did a ton of paperwork and had some time to ask questions about BMQ. Then we watched a video with all the guests and finally gave our affirmation to the queen. Every single person had a guest to come with them and take pictures.
> Frankly, the most memorable thing for me was the beautiful lady recruiter that was organizing the ceremony. She was one of the prettiest women I've ever seen and the fact that she was a corporal amplified her beauty tenfold.



Was this at the Edmonton centre? If it is, I know exactly who you are talking about lol.


----------



## Manticure

feetfirstintoheck said:
			
		

> Was this at the Edmonton centre? If it is, I know exactly who you are talking about lol.


hah, no, but apparently there are plenty of beautiful women in the Canadian forces.


----------



## ArmyRick

That CPL is now a superior rank to yourself and being that your a recruit, I would lay low. 

My advice. 
1. Do EXACTLY as you are told;
2. Don't challenge the staff;
3. Question what you do not understand; and
4. Give it 100% effort. Yes you will be tired, exhausted, cold, nervous, overworked, pushed to your limits. That what basic is supposed to be about. Don't be a wimp and use the medical system as a crutch to avoid difficult training. Go there when your really sick or you really suspect your injured.

I would say good luck but in BMQ you make your own luck. Give 'er!


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Pretty excited, got 25 days left.


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Weird question... Is it good or bad to get your head shaved before you go?


----------



## Alea

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> Weird question... Is it good or bad to get your head shaved before you go?



Hi,

May I suggest you read this thread (along with using the search function... but that is a detail), get lots of answers and pick the one you prefer...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13144.0.html


Alea


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Lol 
Thanks Alea


----------



## Alea

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> Lol
> Thanks Alea



You're welcome... let us know if you decide to die your hair red 

Alea


----------



## L-CIS TECH

I'm not the type of guy to die my hair  
But I don't mind shaved


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Are you military Alea?


----------



## Alea

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> Are you military Alea?



No. I am not. Only in the process of joining like many others on this forum and if you read some of my posts, I'm sure you'll be able to appreciate my ignorance in the matter 

Alea


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Lol I see, have you got an offer yet?


----------



## Alea

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> Lol I see, have you got an offer yet?



Hi L...,

No I haven't and I think we are derailing this thread... if you need more info, don't hesitate to PM me 

Alea


----------



## MGB

Congratulations Montrealer - I'm swearing in tomorrow at CFRC Ottawa.


----------



## erik.hillis

congrats ... loong road ahead but stick with it.


----------



## MGB

I had my swearing in today at CFRC Ottawa. It was great - I am more excited to start my BMQ now than before. I report to Borden in twelve days.


----------



## AndyRad

@MGB  Tomorrow is mine at CFRC Calgary, then the whirlwind tour to get things moved, loaded, cleaned and un packed at storage plus to find a home for my vehicle for the next 3 months!! How long did your Swearing in take?


----------



## MGB

Hey AndyRad - Good luck tomorrow in Calgary! I was there from noon until 2:30... we were a group of thirteen split in two. The paperwork occupied most of the two and a half hours. I'd be surprised if you were there for as long! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pokiey

Getting excited!!!  Enrollment on Friday.  I can't believe it's here already, seems like just yesterday we still had 4 months to go!


----------



## SixFishSticks

Good shit guys!!! I was sworn in yesterday and I was the only one there at CFRC Regina to be sworn in lol. I got their at 10:00am and was gone by 11:00am it was short and sweet  ;D. You got to be love be an official member on unpaid leave lol


----------



## George Wallace

SixFishSticks said:
			
		

> You got to be love be an official member on unpaid leave lol



Maybe you should read up on "unpaid leave" or LWOP.  There are some serious ramifications that you may want to know about, as you come to the end of your career.


----------



## SixFishSticks

How can there be serious ramifications if I'm on unpaid leave for 12 days from when i get sworn in the CF till the time I begin my BASIC training... and I did a search on here and neither of those things came up


----------



## CARPE_DIEM

I'm not an expert but from what I understand 12 days on LWOP is 12 days extra you have to work befor you are elligible for your pension. But someone with more experience/knowledge please advise. sicksfish, you're the guy that started the facebook group for us right? I get sworn in 8 and a half hours...CAN'T SLEEP!!!TOO EXCITED!!!! Anyways, I'll see you in Borden sixfish. We will show them how us prarie boys get it done....I hope there aren't any hills though.I'm used to flat Manitoba running!!!LOL. Take care and I'll see you guys in 10 days.

-BARBARIAN ;D


----------



## MGB

Regarding the pension... I signed a form authorizing them to deduct pension contributions for my LWOP from my first pay. This is _supposed _ to negate the larger issues.

George - by doing this am I saving myself that trouble later?


----------



## George Wallace

MGB said:
			
		

> Regarding the pension... I signed a form authorizing them to deduct pension contributions for my LWOP from my first pay. This is _supposed _ to negate the larger issues.
> 
> George - by doing this am I saving myself that trouble later?



Interesting question and one that I don't know an answer to.  In the past, your pension would be affected by those days LWOP, as they would knock a full year off your pension calculation, which amounted to 2%.  If what they have done for you is true, that may change that policy.  I do have some questions on this, as your pension should be calculated on wages earned, not time served, namely unpaid time.

Something for someone who is a "financial wiz" in CF policies to answer.


----------



## AndyRad

MGB, it went not too bad, we ad one there that missed it all, was the third time they booked it on her, there were 8 of u i beleive. about 2.75 hours for the paper work then 30 minutes for the affirmation. my suggestion is never bring small children to something like that, lots of interruption there.


----------



## feetfirstintoheck

Here's a question....

Does anyone know at what point we begin running when we start BMQ? I know we do our testing (pushups, situps, beep test, grip, etc) in the first week, but when do we actually start daily PT?

I'm asking because I hurt my leg a while back and it's still healing a bit. I'm pretty sure it's a stress fracture.

Hopefully it has a chance to heal good before we start doing a lot of PT. If I end up having to be recoursed because of it I'm going to be severely sad-faced


----------



## MGB

Wow  feetfirstintoheck- I'm really sorry to hear that. Did you inform your file manager of this injury? I would strongly suggest that you seek guidance through official channels. It would be terrible if you injured yourself by pushing too soon.

To answer your question - I was told that PT and running (up to 5k) start during the first week.


----------



## gwones

feetfirstintoheck said:
			
		

> Here's a question....
> 
> Does anyone know at what point we begin running when we start BMQ? I know we do our testing (pushups, situps, beep test, grip, etc) in the first week, but when do we actually start daily PT?
> 
> I'm asking because I hurt my leg a while back and it's still healing a bit. I'm pretty sure it's a stress fracture.
> 
> Hopefully it has a chance to heal good before we start doing a lot of PT. If I end up having to be recoursed because of it I'm going to be severely sad-faced



From the Basic Up episodes, recruits started running from week 1.

I hope you recover soon. Good luck!


----------



## feetfirstintoheck

MGB said:
			
		

> Wow  feetfirstintoheck- I'm really sorry to hear that. Did you inform your file manager of this injury? I would strongly suggest that you seek guidance through official channels. It would be terrible if you injured yourself by pushing too soon.
> 
> To answer your question - I was told that PT and running (up to 5k) start during the first week.



I haven't mentioned anything to anyone yet. It was bothering me a while back, then I went on vacation to the east coast for 3 weeks and didn't run the whole time. It was feeling great until I came back home and started running again. Within a week it was hurting again and still hasn't totally subsided. I haven't done a whole lot of running in my life up until recently and I think I just pushed it too far too fast.

I've been babying my leg and taking calcium supplements, hoping to speed up the bone recovery if it is a fracture and hopefully I'll be good to go by the time we start PT.


----------



## MGB

> hopefully I'll be good to go by the time we start PT.


I hope so as well. See you in ten days.


----------



## Bluebulldog

I just figured out something horrible   

I'm only 18 and my birthday is December 12 so if most of us start on September 7th I wont be 19 till after grad which isn't the problem.

The problem is the drinking age is Ontario is 19. So I cannot drink with my buddies on weekend passed and after grad   

I thought I was going to go to St. Jean in Quebec with has a drinking age of 18 which would of worked out great. and only now did it click into my head that Borden is in Ontario . 

P.S. I don't drink often I could say I drink rarely but it would of been nice if I could of celebrated with my Buds at the bar.




LOL... I'm going reserve Artillery this Fall. Our DP1 course will be run in Summer 2011, more than likely it will actually be held in Michigan. Just think about all the poor souls who I'll be on course with who wont be 21, and getting their cap badge to boot!


----------



## George Wallace

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I just figured out something horrible
> 
> I'm only 18 and my birthday is December 12 so if most of us start on September 7th I wont be 19 till after grad which isn't the problem.
> 
> 
> LOL... I'm going reserve Artillery this Fall. Our DP1 course will be run in Summer 2011, more than likely it will actually be held in Michigan. Just think about all the poor souls who I'll be on course with who wont be 21, and getting their cap badge to boot!




You as well.


----------



## andreola1

First of all ... just because you're not of age to drink in ontario, doesn't mean you won't be havin a blast with them in Barrie, at hotels etc.  I spent my 
BMQ at Borden and it was a blast. "BRITAIN BOY" for Life lol  

You will have many experiences in BMQ that will make memories last!! Just don't get caught up in the booze too much. It's very easy. Now I'm posted in 
Gagetown at RCAS awaiting my DP1 Course. Been on Pat Platoon for 6 months and starting course in a month. Once you're a qualified gunner or sapper
or whatever, you will be one happy lad!  Just make sure you pay attention and study lots. It will serve you better!! Enjoy your experience! :yellow:

"Ubique" - "Quo fas et Gloria Ducunt"


----------



## Manticure

feetfirstintoheck said:
			
		

> Here's a question....
> 
> Does anyone know at what point we begin running when we start BMQ? I know we do our testing (pushups, situps, beep test, grip, etc) in the first week, but when do we actually start daily PT?
> 
> I'm asking because I hurt my leg a while back and it's still healing a bit. I'm pretty sure it's a stress fracture.
> 
> Hopefully it has a chance to heal good before we start doing a lot of PT. If I end up having to be recoursed because of it I'm going to be severely sad-faced


I am in a very similar situation. Although I doubt it's related with bones. Stress fractures are localized but in my case I can feel the pain if I press in my anterior shins on both legs all the way along the shin muscles.
For the last few months I've tried everything: running every day, getting proper shoes, running on stadium track instead of pavement, running every 2 days, running every 3 days, taking a week off running, doing shin exercises and it seems to have gotten better but I can still feel it come back each time after running. More than likely it has something to do with my terrible nutrition.
I am able to run 5.5, and I'll probably be able to run level 6 by the 7th, but to be honest the idea of having some extra preparation time and professional training before BMQ seems much more appealing to me than meeting the bare minimum standard for BMQ and hurting my legs on the very first week.
If not for my legs problem, it would never become bottleneck of running for me and I am certain that by now I would be running like level 7 or 8 at least because if my legs were fine, I could run every single day and I wouldn't have to stop early because of the pain.


----------



## kratz

Let me get this straight?

5 May 2010 you posted:


			
				Manticure said:
			
		

> « Reply #35 on: May 05, 2010, 18:58:34 »
> I am not setting up for a failure at all, I've been preparing for basic training ever since last September or so, although sometimes I don't go on runs for weeks because of bad weather or being too exhausted from work.
> And I can't discount the possibility that even after all the preparation for it and the right attitude, I might still fail because of my aerobic fitness.
> Don't get me wrong, military is gonna be my lifetime career and I am doing everything possible to do my best at it. If it was that simple I wouldn't have even a slightest doubt about passing it.
> « Last Edit: May 05, 2010, 20:14:40 by Manticure »


So you have been planning for potential failure for four months.


			
				Manticure said:
			
		

> At this point we can't really do much. The only thing I could say is, if you are able to pass the level 6 of the shuttle test, it may be a good idea not to pass it on purpose and go to WPC (RFT) for a few weeks to give your legs a more gradual increase in running, and perhaps some advice from instructors there on how to fix your legs problem. If you go straight to BMQ, then as people say here, you'll be running up to 5km and such a sudden increase will make a high chance of hurting your legs again.



You have enrolled in the CF and subject to the code of service discipline. Tonight's post indicates that you are counselling to other member's, a potential  action that would mean they would not be performing a skills test, on course that is not up to their fullest ability.


----------



## orca73

From a member of the NRTD staff, I would not recommend anyone counsel people to not do the best they can with regards to the Expres Test.  This will take place approximately the 3 day of the course.  If you do not meet the minimum requirement, which is dependent upon age, etc, you will be released from the service and returned to home location.  Not all individuals are forwarded to St Jean to the Warrior platoon any more.  Also as a reminder for those who are currently injured and have not reported the condition, I must remind you that the Canadian Forces Policy regarding Ethics covers such things as honesty, integrity, loyalty, etc, which is covered in DAOD 7023 (http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/7000/tc-tm-7023-eng.asp) and that with this DAOD, administrative action, IAW QR&O 15.01, can be taken against an individual. To consul someone to mislead on their health and physical capabilities is unethical, and can be released under Item 1D - fraudulent statement on enrolment (http://www.admfincs-smafinsm.forces.gc.ca/qro-orf/vol-01/doc/chapter-chapitre-015.pdf) or under Item 5E, Irregular enrolment.


----------



## Manticure

What is the best thing for me to do? I can't really say I have an injury as my legs are fine. I only get pain sometimes after running for 5-10 minutes. Should I report this to a recruiter anyway? And what will happen if they do see it as an injury?
This is a really grey situation. Some people and doctors recommended me to completely stop running for several weeks until I don't get any pain any more. Others tell me to continue running but make sure I don't run if it starts to hurt again. That's what I've been doing. What else is there I  can do.
And I don't expect a failure. I am merely being realistic: I anticipate the worst but I do my best. I believe that if you are always just positive and never anticipate anything worse, then once eventually the worst happens, you will not be prepared, you will not know what to do and fail.
But yeah, I realize now that was a stupid thing I said about passing the fitness test. I should just give my 100% and let the experienced PT staff decide what to do with me.


----------



## kratz

Have you taken personal responsibility, regarding your concerns about your health and future career, when you throw your hands up and ask "What should I do?" 

Rereading this thread and facebook, you are the third person who has mentioned a real concern over a potential medical issue. 

To date, of the three people who come to an unofficial website for answers from stranger's, only kkramar has faced things head on by informing his CFRC his concerns. Yes, as a result of this, he has been informed that his BMQ date will be delayed due to their concerns about him. His health comes first and he will have the greatest potential for a longer, healthier career by doing so. 

I respect him for making that difficult decision.


----------



## kkramar

I just recently got the call saying my course got deferred because of runners knee.... They conveniently called and told me the day after my last day at work. Even though they had the file for over a week. So now I have to get reassessed on my medical and get on a short list for open spots, or wait till January..... It kinda sucks...


----------



## Bluebulldog

George Wallace [4]

"You as well."

Aha George.....what happens when one assumes? LOL.


----------



## George Wallace

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Aha George.....what happens when one assumes? LOL.



I know BMQ and DP1 have an aging affect on many, but it isn't going to add three years to your age in one years time to allow you to drink in Michigan.


----------



## aesop081

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I know BMQ and DP1 have an aging affect on many, but it isn't going to add three years to your age in one years time to allow you to drink in Michigan.



Bluebulldog's profile says hes 37......i think hes safe, even in Michigan.


----------



## George Wallace

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I just figured out something horrible
> 
> I'm only 18 and my birthday is December 12 so if most of us start on September 7th I wont be 19 till after grad which isn't the problem.




Either he needs to pay attention to detail, learn to type, making false statements,  or he is still eighteen.


----------



## Bluebulldog

Sorry George, I was quoting an earlier post by the one who started the thread. It didn't come out as a quoted post however.

Yep...I'm 37, and will be hoisting a stein or two when I'm in Michigan next Summer. Assuming of course that our DP1 course still gets run there, but everything so far indicates that that will be the case.

Cheers.


----------



## SixFishSticks

I'm sitting here reading this thread to see any new developments for people I'm doing BMQ with in 7 days and I'm getting to the most recent post and I was like how the fuck am I getting pulled  into the convo after posting something several months ago. Then after a little deeper reading I figured it out and It made me giggle a little bit.

P.S. people should learn how to quote properly  ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog

SixFishSticks said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here reading this thread to see any new developments for people I'm doing BMQ with in 7 days and I'm getting to the most recent post and I was like how the frig am I getting pulled  into the convo after posting something several months ago. Then after a little deeper reading I figured it out and It made me giggle a little bit.
> 
> P.S. people should learn how to quote properly  ;D




There...see...old dogs can learn new tricks...LOL!


----------



## si arn

I started running 2 May's ago.  At first, man oh man, right up into the middle of LAST summer I would have extreme shin pain.  To the point of not being able to walk down the stairs.. and MOST CERTAINLY not being able to run the next day.  I ALSO could produce pain by pressing my fingers onto my shins up and down the shin/bone area.

BUT, thankfully things have changed, and i'll try to add insight on why and how.

-New shoes (I went to a New Balance outlet and they picked a selection of shoes for me to choose from based on what I asked for, I didn't even look at shoes on the wall)

-Orthotic insoles.  They hold my foot up and reduce pronation.  Not much more to add but they have helped BIG TIME.

-When I had pain, I rested, for sometimes up to 3 weeks.  And whenever returning to running, ALWAYS ease in.  I became fed up in late summer of last year, and even though I had run 4km's before.. I re-started my running regimen at 1.2km, 3 times per week.  Each week I would add 1 SINGLE LAP.  Never 2 more.. had to stay the course.  Things overall began to look up for me and my running from this point on.

-Stretching (more stretches and better stretches).  But also sitting  Seiza-style (google it, it will come right up).  It would produce a satisfying click/clack almost pressure reducing sensation in my knees.  I think that has helped with making my knees a little looser and more flexible.  Furthermore, gently pressing down on your achilles heel area while sitting seiza seems to flatten or stretch the front of your shin.  Now, use at your own risk, I would ease into sitting like this.

-Lastly, I think TIME has helped also.  I think FINALLY my legs/shins had developed to a point in which they were used to the pounding of running.  I'm no doctor but I believe over time, and through rest periods, my legs were able to adapt to this new element of my life, frequent running.

So I started running about 15 months ago, and it took about 10 months to get a point where I could run regularly, with decent distances. 

With all that being said, sure sometimes after a run I have some discomfort.. but the difference is it's sometimes, not everytime.  And when there is some discomfort, it goes away within 15 mins or half an hour.  Also the discomfort is different, its like fatigue not trauma lol

Well this has been quite the post lol..I'm heading to Borden for Sept 11.  After this post, when we meet on the track or trail at Borden don't expect me to be a Simon Whitfield or anything, i'm not a special runner by any means lolol..  But I have gone through the shin splint BULLCRAP and wanted to just say you're not alone and it can be overcome!


----------



## feetfirstintoheck

My leg is feeling much better and I still have about a week before I'll have to run on it. Things are looking up!


----------



## AndyRad

aside from myself, which of us here if any is flying from Calgary on sunday? pm me if u are so i can see if we can get the same shuttle to base


----------



## SixFishSticks

I'm flying from Regina to Toronto at 1030 i'll arrive at 1531 on Sunday. I booked my shuttle but I don't know when its departs


----------



## kkramar

For your sake I hope it gets better. Because since you didn't tell your file manager you could be perma released for medical reasons if they find out it was preexisting. From what I hear at least.


----------



## Bluebulldog

Congrats.

Your post is much like the problem with Facebook and Twitter.......

Expand a bit so people don't have to assume what you're writing about.


----------



## readytogo

Congragulations, 

       I was sworn in last week at the reserve unit in edmonton, it is a surreal feeling and almost over too quickly to believe it.  take it all in and get ready for one heck of a road!!! 


RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog

readytogo said:
			
		

> Congragulations,
> 
> I was sworn in last week at the reserve unit in edmonton, it is a surreal feeling and almost over too quickly to believe it.  take it all in and get ready for one heck of a road!!!
> 
> 
> RTG



RTG..What unit are you going into?

I'm being sworn in this week here in Guelph ON.


----------



## readytogo

BlueBulldog,

I am a member of 15 field ambulance in edmonton, im awaiting a course date to start my basic(im being told 2 Oct)  and yourself??

RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog

11th Field Regiment RCA ( Arty).

I'm guessing my BMQ will start around the same timeframe as yours. 

Going to be busy of the next few weeks drawing kit etc.

After the long wait, it's finally here.

Best of luck on yours.


----------



## readytogo

and to you Blue, 

 Are you in ontario or will your BMQ be in wainwright?


----------



## Bluebulldog

BMQ will be here in ON. More than likely either Meaford, Borden, or London. I think they'd find it kind of expensive to ship us out to AB every second weekend......LOL


----------



## readytogo

probably true!!!!! good luck to you and hopefully its everything you were hoping for

RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog

Thank you. You as well.

However, I've got previous experience, so unfortunately, I'm well aware what I'm in for. ( Glutton for punishment I guess).

Funny. I'm actually in better shape now at 37 than I was when I went in for the first time 16 years ago.....


----------



## AndyRad

Into week six, all badged up, done the range and now onto first aid, i wonder how many people will drop this week?


----------



## hantzu

Got called during lunch just now, being sworn in next Tuesday at 6:00pm.
All the nice lady said was 'wear city clothes, no jeans'

Wondering what is acceptable otherwise. I'm not going to wear a suit, but if I wear black chinos, and a black polo shirt, would that be okay? Could I leave it untucked? What about shoes? I don;t own dress shoes at the moment, so, would black Nikes classics be okay? (geez I sound like a dweeb)

Also, thanks everyone for all the information over the last 8 months! I've been reading a lot of posts in anticipation and preparation, and thanks for answering the questions for us newbies.

Its been a long road, but I made it!


----------



## CEEBEE501

Proper Business causal like this would be your best bet:


----------



## Neill McKay

hantzu said:
			
		

> Got called during lunch just now, being sworn in next Tuesday at 6:00pm.
> All the nice lady said was 'wear city clothes, no jeans'
> 
> Wondering what is acceptable otherwise. I'm not going to wear a suit, but if I wear black chinos, and a black polo shirt, would that be okay? Could I leave it untucked? What about shoes? I don;t own dress shoes at the moment, so, would black Nikes classics be okay? (geez I sound like a dweeb)
> 
> Also, thanks everyone for all the information over the last 8 months! I've been reading a lot of posts in anticipation and preparation, and thanks for answering the questions for us newbies.
> 
> Its been a long road, but I made it!



My advice would be to wear the best clothes you have -- don't buy anything especially for the occasion.  I'd suggest tucking your shirt in.


----------



## Task

Congratulations,

I am not sure what chinos are, but normal informal business wear or church clothes would work. If I recall you are allowed to take pictures and have family there, so it is up to you how big of an occasion you make it.

Good luck on your future endeavours!


----------



## hantzu

Task said:
			
		

> Congratulations,
> 
> I am not sure what chinos are, but normal informal business wear or church clothes would work. If I recall you are allowed to take pictures and have family there, so it is up to you how big of an occasion you make it.
> 
> Good luck on your future endeavours!



Chinos are practically slacks. Think of Dockers. Sort of like those.
I might have one family member there, but I don;t plan on taking pictures.
Thanks for the advice and kind words.

I think I'll just go pick up a shirt. Could use one anyway


----------



## Newt

Black chinos and a black polo shirt would be acceptable. Personally, I'd try to find some classier (not necessarily dress,) shoes. If you can, buy yourself a pair of casual shoes. Here's a gallery which shows some different styles http://www.clarkscanada.com/product/category.aspx?Level1=M&Level2=1.

You should always own a nice pair of casual shoes. They complete the business casual appearance, and can also dress up a pair of jeans. When you go on dates the ladies will notice your shoes, so it's good to have a nice pair.

Best of luck in your career.


----------



## ModlrMike

Think of it as the first step in your transition from civilian to military member. You want to start on a good note, so clean, semi-formal to business casual dress is acceptable.


----------



## owa

a button up shirt and khakis would probably be fine.

I went in today to get sworn in and I just wore a buttoned up plaid shirt with carpenter pants.  The other guy there was wearing a T-Shirt and jeans.


----------



## aesop081

Never ceases to amaze me that :

a) This question comes up at least once a week ; and
b) That people who answer can complicate things so much. I wore a pair of clean jeans, a polo shirt and sneakers. Look at me now, i'm even allowed to eat at the mess without a bib.

In 18 years of service, i have not run into a single CF member who was at my swearing in. I'm sure that whatever impression i made that day, did not hurt me too much.


----------



## Cdnleaf

hantzu said:
			
		

> Chinos are practically slacks. Think of Dockers. Sort of like those.
> I might have one family member there, but I don;t plan on taking pictures.
> Thanks for the advice and kind words.



Congratulations. Recommend getting atleast one photo, it will give you/friends/family something to laugh at a few years later.


----------



## ablenus

Greetings!  I'm getting sworn in at the Halifax CFRC on Wednesday November 10th.  I'm wondering if wearing a suit and tie would be overkill?  What does one normally wear when getting sworn in?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## navymich

ablenus said:
			
		

> Greetings!  I'm getting sworn in at the Halifax CFRC on Wednesday November 10th.  I'm wondering if wearing a suit and tie would be overkill?  What does one normally wear when getting sworn in?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



No, a suit and tie is not overkill.  However, if you don't own one, don't feel that you have to go out and spend money.  As well, if you are not comfortable in one, then don't wear it for this.  Whatever you do, do not wear jeans and a tshirt.  Business casual is fine (khakis, collared shirt, shoes that aren't running shoes).  Be comfortable, but look proper.

Congrats!


----------



## LoKe

Dress clean, even a nice pair of jeans and a t-shirt would be fine.  A suit is not overkill.


----------



## chrisf

If it were me, and I were enrolling, or should I say re-enrolling, knowing what I know now as a serving member, it would be sandals, jean shorts, tie-dyed t-shirt, long hair, and a scruffy beard, just so I could get and keep a picture of said enrollment to cherish for ever.


----------



## mariomike

ablenus said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if wearing a suit and tie would be overkill?



I think a jacket and tie would show respect.


----------



## MPwannabe

I personally wore a shirt and tie when I got sworn into the Reserves. From what I understand, it's really up to personal preference and common sense.


----------



## ablenus

Thank You all for the replies!  Since I already have a suit I think I'll wear it and just remove the jacket if it feels like overkill.  My shirt and tie are a nice manly lavender...lol

Flying out to St. John's on the 24th to begin training at the marine institute, and classes start on Jan 2nd for Naval Electronics Tech: Sonar.  

Any words of wisdom from anyone else who's gone back through university while being a decade older than regular university students?


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable

ablenus said:
			
		

> Any words of wisdom from anyone else who's gone back through university while being a decade older than regular university students?



I'm doing that right now and I had similar concerns before I started. They've largely been unrealised. Most of the undergrad teenagers will assume you're a graduate student but other than that, no one really seems to care. People will still talk to you and you can be as social as you want. In fact, a lot of younger students will respect your life experience and ask you how things are in "the real world".


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

I had people show up in jeans and a sweater to my swearing in.


----------



## Pusser

Although I know the OP is not coming in as an officer, I would like to address my comments to those readers who may enroll as officers down the road.  An officer enrollee should most definitely wear a suit (or at least a jacket and tie) to the the swearing in.  It's part of the lifestyle.  If you can't be comfortable in more formal attire, then get some clothes that fit!  As an officer, you will be expected to look professional in and out of uniform.  You will frequently be expected to attend events in civilian clothing and that means a suit.  Overall, officers are expected to own suits, be able to tie their own ties and own a pair of dress shoes that don't double as their uniform shoes.


----------



## MPwannabe

^
I thought they had NCM's on hand to tie their ties and shoes for them? Isn't that why they're officers in the first place?

I do agree with you, as an officer you have a duty to maintain the highest level of professionalism and sense of duty in and out of uniform. They are the leaders in a force that protect the way we live, and they better look the damn part.


----------



## MARS

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> ^
> I thought they had NCM's on hand to tie their ties and shoes for them? Isn't that why they're officers in the first place?



 :

Everyone has a duty to maintain the highest degree of professionalism, even those leaders who aren't commissioned.


----------



## chrisf

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> I'm doing that right now and I had similar concerns before I started. They've largely been unrealised. Most of the undergrad teenagers will assume you're a graduate student but other than that, no one really seems to care. People will still talk to you and you can be as social as you want. In fact, a lot of younger students will respect your life experience and ask you how things are in "the real world".



His working dress at Marine Institute (MI) is NCDs, not civillian attire, and he'll be in classes composed entirely of other naval techs... trust me, no one will mistake him for a grad student... you'll also (likely) be living in leased quarters with other naval students from MI, the navy has contracts on a few local apartment buildings in a cluster.

The marine institute does contract training for the navy.

As a mature student, if you apply yourself, you'll do as well or better then anyone younger, life experience counts for a lot.


----------



## kartik

Does dress really matter for officers and NCM?

What I mean is do the candidates swearing in for Officers have to look like Officers and leaders as in dressing? For me I judge a person from the dress he wears. If a person does not wear to the occassion then I carry a not so godd impression. This is me.

I guess many people have perception and dressing is one of them. I will say CF is not just another thing in life. Its a career and a lifestyle. Hence I will stress that any ceremony or work on administartive side should be treated as formally as possible.

_k


----------



## Pusser

There are two things to remember here:  1)  you only have one chance to make a first impression, so try to make it a good one, and 2) the CF is really quite small, so you may meet some of these people again.  I eventually ended up on the staff of the admiral who had sworn me in years before when he was a commodore.


----------



## MMSS

My thought is that you are actively choosing to give up your civilian status for a career in the Canadian Forces. Once you are sworn in you are an active member (in training) and everything you do reflects on the CF and its members and tradition. Let's say for example there is a media crew on hand doing a story on recruiting efforts. When they point the camera at you and flash the title "newest member of the CF" do you want to be standing there in ratty jeans and a tshirt?

Obviously this is an example but the point I try to make is that when you choose to give up the civilian life you also are giving up the right to dress like a slob.


----------



## pudd13

Hey guys,

I've looked around for an answer to this, but couldn't find anything.

At the swearing in ceremony, I understand the recruit has to swear in to someone (this is obvious). My question is, who is this person normally? Is this person an officer or can it be any member of the CF? 

Also, I have heard stories of fathers or mothers who are members of the CF being able to swear-in their sons or daughters. This is a nice gesture in my opinion, and I wonder if it would be possible for an RCMP member to swear in a CF recruit, considering RCMP members have sworn the same oath? Any insight will be great.


----------



## ModlrMike

IIRC it must be a commissioned officer of the CF. Usually done at the recruiting centre, but can be done by the unit CO for ResF pers.


----------



## MPwannabe

^ He's spot-on.

I was recently sworn in by a Captain that worked in the recruiting center.


----------



## dbp1901

Hi,
I am wondering if there is a dress code for going in to write the CFAT?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## navymich

No, there isn't a dress code.  But realize that the CFAT is a continuation of your job interview.  You will want to be comfortable to be sitting for awhile, but you should also look presentable.  Khakis, collared shirt, and clean shoes would be a good start.

Good luck.


----------



## The_Falcon

dbp1901 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am wondering if there is a dress code for going in to write the CFAT?
> Thanks in advance.



Clothes.  Beyond that no.


----------



## Danjanou

:goodpost:


----------



## Remius

When I first started working at CFRC, we used to turn people away that were not dressed appropriately for an interview.  As in things like jeans, t-shirts etc.  Until someone pointed out that a lot of the people that were coming in were looking for work and likely didn't have the money or the lifeskills to properly present themselves.  like shoes and ties.  So we stopped.  Be presentable with what you have or can have.


----------



## George Wallace

Crantor said:
			
		

> When I first started working at CFRC, we used to turn people away that were not dressed appropriately for an interview.  As in things like jeans, t-shirts etc.  Until someone pointed out that a lot of the people that were coming in were looking for work and likely didn't have the money or the lifeskills to properly present themselves.  like shoes and ties.  So we stopped.  Be presentable with what you have or can have.



Clothing that is clean, not torn, preferably not blue jeans, etc.


----------



## bcbarman

When I was at the CFRC, I saw it all.  We did institute a dress code for being sworn in when a new recruit (a Component transfer, cpl none the less) was wearing sweatpants.

As for the CFAT, look in your closet.  If the best you can do is torn jeans and a Che Guerra t-shirt, consider investing in some Khakis and a golf shirt.  The gap/ banana republic will help you for about $40.  If that is a stretch, there are the thrift stores/Salvation Army that sell used clothes for a pretty good price. A bit out of date, but so much better then the alternative.

Best job interview advice I was given re appearance:  "They may not notice if you look good,  but they sure as hell will notice if you don't"  (take that for shaving, excess perfume/cologne/axe body spray, recent haircut, clean clothes, ringing phones)


----------



## matthew1786

If you are writing the CFAT in a quite small town, make sure you dress damn good as they will notice and recognize you.

If you are writing the CFAT in one of the more busy CFRCs (Toronto, Montreal, etc.), just make sure you don't stand out on the bad side of things. There are probably enough people that pass in and out that they will not be able to recognize you this early in the process.

 :2c:


----------



## Gulruthina

I wore a suit.


----------



## Pusser

Not a good time to wear your Star Trek uniform, regardless of generation.  ;D


----------



## MMSS

Pusser said:
			
		

> Not a good time to wear your Star Trek uniform, regardless of generation.  ;D



They say to dress for the job you want - what if he wants to serve on the Enterprise?


----------



## OldSolduer

Pusser said:
			
		

> Not a good time to wear your Star Trek uniform, regardless of generation.  ;D



Pardon? Why did someone not warn me of this?  :facepalm:

Helmsman - evasive manouevres!!!


----------



## Robert0288

I hear they in constant demand for red shirts.


----------



## MKos

My File Manager said to "Please Dress nicely, but don't out-dress me"      :rofl:


----------



## dbp1901

Hello everyone,
Thanks for helping out. Everyone dressed very casual. CFAT went well, now i have an interview in a week. So the question now is, would wearing  suit to the interview seem like trying to hard? Or is it normal to wear a suit for this kind of interview?


----------



## PuckChaser

Its a job interview. What you wear is gonna project who you are and how much you care about getting into the CF. You don't need to wear a suit, but you shouldn't be dressed below business casual.


----------



## jwtg

dbp1901 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> Thanks for helping out. Everyone dressed very casual. CFAT went well, now i have an interview in a week. So the question now is, would wearing  suit to the interview seem like trying to hard? Or is it normal to wear a suit for this kind of interview?


1) No, you will not look like you're trying too hard.  You'll look professional, and you're interviewing to become a professional.  A suit is not over-dressed for a CF interview.  I wore one and I got in.

2) I'm sure that when you ask for 'normal' you're going to get a bunch of different answers from people who got through their own interview wearing whatever they wore.  My experiences: I wore a suit and got in.  My dad (retired senior officer) told me that I should wear a suit.   A retired NCO I worked with told me that I should wear a suit.  From my seat, a suit is normal.  I'm sure experience varies.

You question seems to be simply: Is a suit too much or is it appropriate?  It is definitely not too much, and it is definitely appropriate; however, there may be other things that are also acceptable.

Good luck.


----------



## KanD

G'day,
I simply wanted to add my suggestion regarding appropriate attire whilst sitting for your CFAT. I passed the CFAT earlier today in Montreal. I would have dressed differently if I had known how the day was to unfold.

I wore clean jeans with a tucked in dress shirt (all ironed) in the hopes not to look like an actual graduate student. After the CFAT, my file caused a bit of confusion, requiring me to follow the Captain in charge across multiple floors, visiting multiple clerks, whom I will most likely be seeing again for the remainder of the process. Thus, expect the unexpected, play it safe and wear something half decent (I second the khakis/dress pants). A suit would be overkill for the CFAT IMHO.

Just a friendly suggestion, take full advantage of the bathroom break offered to you before the start of the CFAT. My mind started calculating the theoretical capacity of my bladder, and how many minutes I had left before it would burst rather than the math required on screen.


----------



## CountDC

lol - things have changed, bet I wouldn't get in today.

I wore my sh** kicking boots, jeans, leather jacket, beasties, earring, full facial hair and a nice haircut - down to just above the butt - to my first military interview for the reserves.   Wonder why I was the only one sent immediately for fingerprinting (even my brother wasn't sent)??  Sure made an impression - the recruiting officer remembers me and the interview to this day and the instructors on my basic mainly left me alone as they thought I was crazy and were afraid to trigger me (of course they waited until grad to tell me).

For the CT interview I looked much different - nice green uniform, shaved and short hair.  Guess that is why they sent me to the navy. ^-^


----------



## Habs

I wore khakis and a collared shirt, and I was over dressed compared to everyone else... I'd recommend at least wearing that, however, a suit may be overkill.


----------



## MedCorps

For the CFAT make sure you man-scape... just in case. 

MC


----------



## seawolf

MedCorps said:
			
		

> For the CFAT make sure you man-scape... just in case.
> 
> MC



And for women candidates what do you suggest?


----------



## PMedMoe

seawolf said:
			
		

> And for women candidates what do you suggest?



The female equivalent of man-scaping, of course.


----------



## TheraF

I would also like to see suggestions for women.
I would assume again professional, no clevage, nothing too short or revealing, no stilloettos etc
But is a dress okay? Should I go dress pants instead? Hair up?


----------



## The_Falcon

Thera said:
			
		

> I would also like to see suggestions for women.
> I would assume again professional, no clevage, nothing too short or revealing, no stilloettos etc
> But is a dress okay? Should I go dress pants instead? Hair up?



Wear clean clothes, don't smell, and don't look like a slob.  Really no one in the RC cares what you wear.


----------



## GnyHwy

Business casual is good, or dress as you would if you were going to golf course, and you're not Happy Gilmore.


----------



## Shiggalowe

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Business casual is good, or dress as you would if you were going to golf course, and you're not Happy Gilmore.



Well, I feel silly for even considering it then. I guess it's a good thing I left the bruins jersey hanging up and wore a nice dress shirt

Edit: I already took my CFAT, doy


----------



## Jarnhamar

I'd wear running shoes with blue jeans and a golf shirt.


----------



## GnyHwy

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'd wear running shoes with blue jeans and a golf shirt.



Well, if your going to wear the blue jeans, you might aswell go all the way and sport the Motley Crue T as well.


----------



## GnyHwy

Wear something that is somewhere in between these two guys.


----------



## Jarnhamar

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Well, if your going to wear the blue jeans, you might aswell go all the way and sport the Motley Crue T as well.



naw you can look professional and serious without looking like you went out that weekend and bought the nicest clothes you could afford 

I always got a kick out of dressing up (overdressing) for interviews, it's like your first exposure to an employer is portraying yourself to be someone you're not.


----------



## bcbarman

"Overdressing" is a moot point.  I don't care if you are going to sweep floors or swim sewage ditches at the job you are interviewing for, you put your best foot forward.  I have done hiring in both the CF as a recruiter and in the civvy world as a manager, and the mantra is true. You dress for the job you want.

People that take the 15 minutes!!! to comb their hair, put on a tie and de-lint their jacket will take the 5 minutes at the end of a shift to make sure that their work is done.  The person that looks in the mirror to ensure there is no mustard stain on their shirt will proof read a report or email (or online post) to ensure that the spelling is correct and it is addressed to the right people. 

Its all about taking pride in what you do. If what you do is dig ditches, take pride in that dig.  We have all worked or gone to school with someone that does not take pride in their accomplishments, and the work is sloppy, half a$$ or not done at all. 

Your best foot may not be shiny, but make sure it's clean


----------



## Jarnhamar

bcbarman said:
			
		

> People that take the 15 minutes!!! to comb their hair, put on a tie and de-lint their jacket will take the 5 minutes at the end of a shift to make sure that their work is done.  The person that looks in the mirror to ensure there is no mustard stain on their shirt will proof read a report or email (or online post) to ensure that the spelling is correct and it is addressed to the right people.



I respect your opinion as a recruiter but I just can't see someone wearing a tie and jacket being an indicator of their work ethic.  I've seen complete scumbags in a court room wear a suit to try and portray a good image.  Now I'd agree looking like a dirtball isn't going to win you any favors by any stretch of the imagination but I think you're examples aren't really fact based.


----------



## Pusser

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I respect your opinion as a recruiter but I just can't see someone wearing a tie and jacket being an indicator of their work ethic.  I've seen complete scumbags in a court room wear a suit to try and portray a good image.  Now I'd agree looking like a dirtball isn't going to win you any favors by any stretch of the imagination but I think you're examples aren't really fact based.



You're right, wearing a jacket and tie is not necessarily an indicator of a good work ethic, but I would argue that more often than not, the absence of such attention to detail is an indicator of a poor work ethic.  There are certainly a few "garet troopers" (Barry Sadler's term for soldiers who are all spit and polish, yet useless on operations) out there, but I've never met a guy who was a glue pot on parade who was a fantastic "field soldier."


----------



## Maxadia

bcbarman - you should come talk to some of my kids at the high school.  Excellent post.


----------



## aesop081

I didn't own any nice clothes and certainly did not have the money to buy some.

Look at me now, all grown up and a WO..............


----------



## OldSolduer

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I didn't own any nice clothes and certainly did not have the money to buy some.
> 
> Look at me now, all grown up and a WO..............



All grown up? :rofl:


----------



## aesop081

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> All grown up? :rofl:



Ok, ok.......i'm getting there. Not everyone can be as old as you Jim.


----------



## dogger1936

I wore a blue suit that would have been top notch back in 67 when my father bought it. No doubt the recruiter must have thought...at least he tried! I had a navy issued white dress shirt in under which the recruiter asked if I had family in the navy. No ma'am just picked this up at the value store.

I still got that suit here...I'm sure I couldn't squeeze into it today.


----------



## mariomike

> I have done hiring in both the CF as a recruiter and in the civvy world as a manager, and the mantra is true. You dress for the job you want.





> bcbarman - you should come talk to some of my kids at the high school.  Excellent post.



Some colleges prepare candidates on how to dress for Oral Boards.


----------



## SupersonicMax

mariomike said:
			
		

> Oral Boards.



That doesn't sound like fun at all...


----------



## bcbarman

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I respect your opinion as a recruiter but I just can't see someone wearing a tie and jacket being an indicator of their work ethic.  I've seen complete scumbags in a court room wear a suit to try and portray a good image.  Now I'd agree looking like a dirtball isn't going to win you any favors by any stretch of the imagination but I think you're examples aren't really fact based.



Fine, but attention to detail is an indicator of work ethic, but so is everything else in a person's presentation.  

When you meet someone for the first time, it takes about 30 seconds to make an assessment of them.  Dirty clothes scream SLOB faster then expensive clothes.  How about trendy clothes?? you look like you just came from the Jersey shore, I am going to call you Guido and expect an IQ to match.  This assessment of them is made long before they open their mouth to talk. Why? Because you see someone before you talk to them.

My opinion is made.  Now that person has to disprove my opinion of them.  It is a lot harder to make me change my mind then it is to put on inexpensive, clean and presentable clothes then try to talk me out of my impression of them. 

Lets not even get started on speech patterns, word overusage (um, like, and) excessive profanity.


----------



## CombatDoc

Can someone please remind me what the "T" in CFAT stands for?


----------



## PuckChaser

I think its trigonometry.


----------



## Scott

The proliferation of these type of threads scares the bejesus right out of me.


----------



## CombatDoc

My point being that the CFAT is a "test".  If you score in the 99th percentile, you are likely to get your pick of the top MOSIDs available.  Score in the bottom 5%, even if you were personally clothed by Harry Rosen himself, you won't.  'Nuff said.


----------



## OldSolduer

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> My point being that the CFAT is a "test".  If you score in the 99th percentile, you are likely to get your pick of the top MOSIDs available.  Score in the bottom 5%, even if you were personally clothed by Harry Rosen himself, you won't.  'Nuff said.



Dres like Abe Lincoln, Vampire Hunter.


Or Kate Beckinsdale.   >


----------



## bcbarman

:deadhorse: whoa nelly, lay right there girl..

The TEST is administered by the computer

The INTERVIEW is conducted by a live, breathing, mostly awake, pretty well trained Military Career councilor.  The MCC is more then likely sitting in his/her well pressed, clean uniform.  The MCC probably has a short/put up hairstyle, using proper language and themselves are a graduate of one of the leadership training centers of the Canadian Forces.  

Quite often, if an applicant is successful, they will be INTERVIEWED the same day by the MCC.  

If the best the applicant can do is count to potato, well sunshine, they could wear an old pickle barrel and it would not make a lick of difference, but if said applicant want to INCREASE your odds of being selected to be an member of the Canadian Forces, look in the mirror.

And that is all I am going to say about that.


:edit-spelling, damn these graveyard shifts


----------



## The_Falcon

bcbarman said:
			
		

> :deadhorse: whoa nelly, lay right there girl..
> 
> The TEST is administered by the computer
> 
> The INTERVIEW is conducted by a live, breathing, mostly awake, pretty well trained Military Career councilor.  The MCC is more then likely sitting in his/her well pressed, clean uniform.  The MCC probably has a short/put up hairstyle, using proper language and themselves are a graduate of one of the leadership training centers of the Canadian Forces.
> 
> Quite often, if an applicant is successful, they will be INTERVIEWED the same day by the MCC.
> 
> If the best the applicant can do is count to potato, well sunshine, they could wear an old pickle barrel and it would not make a lick of difference, but if said applicant want to INCREASE your odds of being selected to be an member of the Canadian Forces, look in the mirror.
> 
> And that is all I am going to say about that.
> 
> 
> :edit-spelling, damn these graveyard shifts



Its not a full interview, its so you passed/failed, here are your options.  You also go over the Non-prescription Drug Questionaire.  Trust me, I have seen plent of people come in jeans and t-shirt for the CFAT, they eventually got selected.


----------



## bcbarman

(why do I feel like I am feeding trools here????)

ATTENTION ALL APPLICANTS!!! due to the Canadian Forces becoming an employer of choice, there are fewer and fewer spots open every day.  

In order to be COMPETITIVE, it is recommeded that you put your best foot forward at all times.  

The person that looks and acts professional and behaves in the manner fitting a member of the Canadian Forces will stand a BETTER chance of being selected then a person who does not.

Will the guy with the Bib overalls and trucker hat get selected to join the lower rubber boot regiment???  I dont know, but I do know that he will have to prove himself in other ways to be competitive. 

Dressing professional is easy points. I'm not that much of a superstar that I am not going to take easy points.  Why bench one of your best defencemen if you don't have to?


----------



## aesop081

bcbarman said:
			
		

> The person that looks and acts professional and behaves in the manner fitting a member of the Canadian Forces will stand a BETTER chance of being selected then a person who does not.



You're a recruiter right ?

With some of the garbage i have seen get in over the last few years, you guys need to review the way you asses applicants. You let in quite a bit of well-dressed douchetards.


----------



## The_Falcon

bcbarman said:
			
		

> (why do I feel like I am feeding trools here????)
> 
> ATTENTION ALL APPLICANTS!!! due to the Canadian Forces becoming an employer of choice, there are fewer and fewer spots open every day.
> 
> In order to be COMPETITIVE, it is recommeded that you put your best foot forward at all times.
> 
> The person that looks and acts professional and behaves in the manner fitting a member of the Canadian Forces will stand a BETTER chance of being selected then a person who does not.
> 
> Will the guy with the Bib overalls and trucker hat get selected to join the lower rubber boot regiment???  I dont know, but I do know that he will have to prove himself in other ways to be competitive.
> 
> Dressing professional is easy points. I'm not that much of a superstar that I am not going to take easy points.  Why bench one of your best defencemen if you don't have to?



What's a trool?  And I work in recruiting.


----------



## OldSolduer

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> What's a trool?  And I work in recruiting.



I want to know as well. I don't work in recruiting.


----------



## PMedMoe

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> What's a trool?  And I work in recruiting.



A cross between a tool and a troll?   ???

 ;D


----------



## GAP

> What's a trool?  And I work in recruiting.



&



> I want to know as well. I don't work in recruiting.



nah nah nee nah nah.....we're not telling you!!!  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer

GAP said:
			
		

> &
> 
> nah nah nee nah nah.....we're not telling you!!!  ;D



Fine. Be that way.


----------



## Decon

ablenus said:
			
		

> Greetings!  I'm getting sworn in at the Halifax CFRC on Wednesday November 10th.  I'm wondering if wearing a suit and tie would be overkill?  What does one normally wear when getting sworn in?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



I would go with a suit and tie, as I did for my interview. 
No matter what you choose, don't forget a poppy pin  :remembrance: and wear it properly on your left side!


----------



## Jarnhamar

Decon said:
			
		

> I would go with a suit and tie, as I did for my interview.
> No matter what you choose, don't forget a poppy pin  :remembrance: and wear it properly on your left side!



You're a little late son.


----------



## seawolf

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You're a little late son.




except he said that before nov 11th man....

 :facepalm:


----------



## mld

Didn't see a thread for those who are loaded on Jan 28 BMQ, so I figured I would make one. My name is Meg and I am joining as a Med Tech. Hoping to get to know some of the others on my platoon before st-jean.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

Congrats   

I got an email today that I am Merit Listed.  They told me that selections for Med Tech will begin next week.  I'm wondering if/guessing that selection in each province happens at a different time.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## VargTheViking

I'll be there. My name is Ayden. I'm 24, and I'm joining as a Combat Engineer. Got the call last week that I'll be leaving from Toronto on the 26th of January, and starting BMQ on the 28th.


----------



## mld

Hey Ayden. I am glad I won't be the only one in their mid 20's  I am 25, and live at CFB Bagotville (near Chicoutimi, Quebec). PM me with some facebook info so we can chat!


----------



## Tango_Whiskey

Hey hey! Just got my call yesterday for CE....add another mid-twentier to the bunch! My name is Tom, making the trek from Victoria BC.


----------



## Ross1

I'm 24 myself and I'm headed to bmq on the 28th too.


----------



## Walker_ACISS

I will be going as ACISS


----------



## 0010bravo

Matt D. 32 from Edmonton.. Will be there as well. Artillery is the goal.


----------



## Jonathon30

JonathonH 30, from Halifax, I'll be there too. Took NCIOP


----------



## mld

Jeez! Looks like we have a pretty good group so far! Good mix!


----------



## Shadow74

Hey people,

Names Ron. V, 26 from toronto.. Got recruited as aciss

Looking forward to BMQ .... Congrats to all selected


----------



## Sunnyns

Do you guys have a course number?  I'm in St Jean and waiting for platoon and was wondering on the course number.  We were just told the course number, the last 4 are 0481.

Thanks guys and good luck.


----------



## mld

No Course number yet, should have mine on Jan 10 when I get sworn in.


----------



## stg

Hi my name is scott.  I'm 26 from Vancouver. Flying out on the 26th for the 28th. Pos: Vehicle Tech.

Congrats everyone


----------



## Ross1

Yeah, I'm not sure about the course number at the moment either.


----------



## Determined

So exciting! Congrats to you all.


----------



## 0010bravo

Looks like we got a mature group thus far.. Can't wait folks!


----------



## johansen.n21

I'm 19, name's Nathan, from Ottawa selected for Naval Comms, I'll be there on the 28th as well. 
Just a shot in the dark, but I know some people aren't as fortunate as I am (I have my own transportation), and if anyone in Ottawa needs a ride and doesn't want to pay for cab or bus fare to get there, I'd be glad to have a fellow recruit along for the ride. 

Anyone who wants to chat about BMQ or just have a friendly face come the 28th, shoot me a PM and we can stay in touch.


----------



## BesnerK

Hey, my name is Karlin Besner, i curresntly live in ottawa and am going to BMQ for basic on the 26th.
Still debating on taking the bus lol.
I am following a career as an avs tech in the forces.


----------



## 0010bravo

Congrats! We shall see you there..


----------



## BlackBlade

I actually did not see this thread for Jan 28Th.
But I will be there as well
I'm leaving from Halifax on the 25Th
I am going in for Aviation tech

See you guys there, looks like were all about the same age, I'm 23.
Congrats everyone, this should be a fun time. :camo:


----------



## stg

Looks to be a good crew so far. 20 days left. Looking forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## jayquiambao

Name's Jullian, 19 years old and Im coming in as a Med Tech... looking forward to working with you guys


----------



## 0010bravo

Awesome to meet you folks. I'm Matt 32 from High Level Alberta. I posted on this thread earlier. I find it strange that the Jan 28 BMQ is not on the list of course dates.. Misfits from the start I guess? Looking forward to meeting you all in person... Stay fit and stay healthy!


----------



## stg

I found that a bit strange too Matt. I assumed they had every beginning and end date posted.. is everyone ready? I just received my enrolment package today. I'm definitely getting excited.


----------



## johansen.n21

I kind of like the idea of a misfit course, hopefully we get a more interesting mix of trades and people that way. Personally, I'm excited to just
jump in and hit the ground running. The waiting around is what's killing me at this point.


----------



## mld

Getting Sworn in tomorrow morning at 0900 EST! Super pumped, can't wait to get all the information. When I didn't see our BMQ date on the site, I started this thread and hoped that other people answered. Haha - a cruel joke it would have been for me to show up there on the 26th and them be like uhhh, there is no course starting for another week. I think I am good to go, just some shopping. A few guys who have recently went through tole me that there were absolutely NO trips to the Canex at all within the first 5 weeks. So I am really wondering whether to bring everything on the list, or just hope the things that they say to bring and buy the rest at the Canex. What are other people doing to get ready?


----------



## 0010bravo

I have not gotten my package as of yet. I am sure it's on it's way though.. I get sworn in on the 25th and leave the next day.... Can't wait!


----------



## Ross1

Is anyone being sworn in on the 17th, in Oshawa? Or flying out of Toronto?
I'm looking forward to meeting everyone; we're almost there.


----------



## stg

I'm making sure I have enough clothes for three to four days (I don't want over pack). I was told having your Personal hygiene items for 5 Weeks is smart. We do get a single trip to the canex the first week we are there and we will all be buying the same things, ie toothbrush ect.. 
Just make sure you have what's on the first list. The second list we will be buying.
Your swear in is tomorrow. Let us who swear in later know how it went. I'm swearing in on the 26th here in Vancouver.


----------



## mld

Will do! It is just at the RC. They called yesterday to ask my if I would prefer to swear on a Bible or on My Own Honour. It is nice that you are given a choice, so that if someone is not religious they don't feel awkward etc. 

Oh! For those of you who are married or common law: The RC told me that because of abuse in the past, they not only require a marriage license (or common law affidavit), but I also have to bring in a bill or account statement that has both my husband's and my name on it, as well as our address. Apparently people have been submitting a marriage license as proof, when really they are separated etc. That way they are not charged for room and rations while away. So they want proof from either this month or last month that you are actually living with your spouse and/ or dependents.


----------



## stg

That's good to know I only have my marriage license Ill go get a bank statement I suppose for this month. Im getting sworn in on the 23rd. It seems I typed the 26 accidentally and i received my package yesterday


----------



## Ross1

Shadow74 said:
			
		

> Hey people,
> 
> Names Ron. V, 26 from toronto.. Got recruited as aciss
> 
> Looking forward to BMQ .... Congrats to all selected



Will you be flying out of Toronto on the 26th?


----------



## Hitman

mld said:
			
		

> A few guys who have recently went through tole me that there were absolutely NO trips to the Canex at all within the first 5 weeks.



There are most definitely trips to Canex during indoc, but no leisure trips. There will be, at the very least, one platoon trip (after you receive a pay advance from the cashier). We had other trips scheduled by staff on an as needed basis.


----------



## VargTheViking

Ross1 said:
			
		

> Is anyone being sworn in on the 17th, in Oshawa? Or flying out of Toronto?
> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone; we're almost there.



I'm getting sworn in at CFRC Toronto on the 23rd, not Oshawa, but I will be flying out of Toronto on the 26th.



			
				mld said:
			
		

> Getting Sworn in tomorrow morning at 0900 EST! Super pumped, can't wait to get all the information. When I didn't see our BMQ date on the site, I started this thread and hoped that other people answered. Haha - a cruel joke it would have been for me to show up there on the 26th and them be like uhhh, there is no course starting for another week. I think I am good to go, just some shopping. A few guys who have recently went through tole me that there were absolutely NO trips to the Canex at all within the first 5 weeks. So I am really wondering whether to bring everything on the list, or just hope the things that they say to bring and buy the rest at the Canex. What are other people doing to get ready?



Hahaha I was also a little confused when I got the offer and they said the 28th even though it wasn't listed on the website. I'm glad you made this thread, I couldn't believe it listed a new start date every week except ours, and the platoon numbers skip 81 and 82.

Speaking of which, I was told over the phone that I'm in platoon R0482E.

As far as getting ready, I've got a couple things I still need to buy. I'm in pretty good shape, but I can always be better. I'm also planning to start waking up at 5am and going to bed at 11pm to make the transition easier when we get to BMQ.

Congrats to everyone who got their call, and I'll see you guys in about 17 days!


----------



## jayquiambao

Hey, getting sworn on the 23rd of January! and leaving toronto on a plane 26th! anybody here? 

19 years old going in as med tech


----------



## Ross1

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> Hey, getting sworn on the 23rd of January! and leaving toronto on a plane 26th! anybody here?
> 
> 19 years old going in as med tech



Looks like there will be a few of us flying out of Toronto that day. Right on.


----------



## Ross1

VargTheViking said:
			
		

> I'm getting sworn in at CFRC Toronto on the 23rd, not Oshawa, but I will be flying out of Toronto on the 26th.



Right on, looks like there are 3 of us leaving Toronto that day.


----------



## 0010bravo

Looks like I'm the only one from Edmonton.. Least on the boards.. Can't wait folks! My chest cold is almost gone. Was getting worried their for awhile.


----------



## JDCameron

Hey 28, from Barrie joining for ACISS, getting sworn in on the 22nd and flying out of Toronto on 26th. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mld

Just got back from my swearing in ceremony. So I officially have a rank (even if it is a tiny one!). As promised, here is a breakdown of how it went. 

Went into the officer's office and signed a couple forms that simply state that nothing has really changed since my interview, medical etc. Also a form stating that you have not done any illicit drugs since your medical. Once that is all done, you go to another room with a clerk and fill out a mountain of paperwork. You will get your leave pass that says LWOP, and a bunch of other forms. This takes about 45 mins to 1 hr. Mine took a little longer because they messed up my DOB. When all of this is done, the officer will come back in and give you... (surprise) more paperwork! After this is filled out, there is a five minute break and then you and your "crew" (family, friends) are invited into the ceremony room. The officer will talk about responsibilities of the CF and how you are undertaking a career like no other. Then you will go up to a podium, raise your right hand (or place it on a Bible, depending on preference) and read a very short oath. You then sign a last form saying you're a member of the club, then you get a certificate of enrollment with your name, rank, place and date on it. After that, all your sheets are photocopied, given to you and you are sent on your way.
Also, they told me do not play any extreme sports or anything. They had a dude last year who was offered DEO Pilot, but went rock climbing and broke his arm before his enrollment. They yanked his offer. YIKES!


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

mld said:
			
		

> Just got back from my swearing in ceremony. So I officially have a rank (even if it is a tiny one!). As promised, here is a breakdown of how it went.
> 
> Went into the officer's office and signed a couple forms that simply state that nothing has really changed since my interview, medical etc. Also a form stating that you have not done any illicit drugs since your medical. Once that is all done, you go to another room with a clerk and fill out a mountain of paperwork. You will get your leave pass that says LWOP, and a bunch of other forms. This takes about 45 mins to 1 hr. Mine took a little longer because they messed up my DOB. When all of this is done, the officer will come back in and give you... (surprise) more paperwork! After this is filled out, there is a five minute break and then you and your "crew" (family, friends) are invited into the ceremony room. The officer will talk about responsibilities of the CF and how you are undertaking a career like no other. Then you will go up to a podium, raise your right hand (or place it on a Bible, depending on preference) and read a very short oath. You then sign a last form saying your a member of the club, then you get a certificate of enrollment with your name, rank, place and date on it. After that, all your sheets are photocopied, given to you and you are sent on your way.
> Also, they told me do not play any extreme sports or anything. They had a dude last year who was offered DEO Pilot, but went rock climbing and broke his arm before his enrollment. They yanked his offer. YIKES!



Thanks for the info, Meg!!  And CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## 0010bravo

Congrats! Looks like day by day this thread will be full of us PTE's.


----------



## mld

Oh, I am on platoon number R0482E.


----------



## 0010bravo

How and when do we know what platoon we are on?


----------



## mld

I found mine on one of the forms I was given today at my swearing in ceremony. I think other people have called their RC and simply asked. I know most others have the ceremony only a day or two before they leave. Which is good, because you have to pay into the pension while you're on LWOP, so more $$ will come off of my first pay check because mine was so far in advance.


----------



## 0010bravo

I'm on 0481... Was told that its the winning course... LOL


----------



## JDCameron

mld said:
			
		

> Oh, I am on platoon number R0482E.



I am in RO482E as well. Not long now!


----------



## jayquiambao

I remember the recruiter gave me a number im guessing its my platoon number? last 4 numbers are 0481 is that my platoon number?


----------



## mld

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> I remember the recruiter gave me a number im guessing its my platoon number? last 4 numbers are 0481 is that my platoon number?



You got 'er!


----------



## JDCameron

I noticed some people were asking about the package you receive prior to leaving for basic that is usually given while being sworn in.  Just thought I'd post the link to the CFLRS website and specifically the Candidate Information Booklet section.  All the information you are waiting for is online.  You can see in-depth rules, regulations, arrival procedures etc.; the shopping list for BMQ is there as well.  If you explore the site there is also a weekly training guide showing what weeks things are typically done in, lots of pictures, further PT standard explanation and so on.  Just in case anyone was unaware.  

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## Ross1

Less than two weeks until arrival. Safe travels everyone.


----------



## 0010bravo

Looking forward to it all!


----------



## CBrewinAVS

Hey all,

My name is Chris. I'm 28 and coming from Ottawa. I'll be an AVS tech. I'm happy to fork over gas money to anyone coming to the Ottawa/Gatineau area on weekends off! Can't wait to see you all there!

-C


----------



## mld

Hey Chris! Do you know what platoon you are on?


----------



## Ross1

Departing via Union Station on the 26th, 11:35am. Can't wait.


----------



## Whompus

Im Greg , i am on the Jan 26 BMQ  , Coming from Ottawa , Driving myself there .  Trade is ACISS


----------



## stg

ill be on a flight at 6 am pst. and be at montreal 6pm est on the 26. hopefully no delays on a already long flight


----------



## oscarmu272508823

Like it or not, suit is the best choice

It's time for you to invest some $ on suits. 
Trust me you need it throughout your life.


----------



## chrisf

What do you mean by "like it or not"?

You could show up in a pair of board shorts and flip flops and still be sworn in, you'd just look a bit under dressed.

I wouldn't invest in any new clothes solely for the purposes of being sworn in.

You'll find plenty of folks walking through the door of the recruiting centre who are nowhere near being in a financial situation where they can afford to buy a new suit on a whim.

Wear somthing nice, don't go overboard, and certainly don't spend money you don't have to do it.


----------



## Scott

Flowered shorts, tuxedo t-shirt a la Joey Jeremiah.

Done.


----------



## chrisf

And a mullet. 

It may be many years before you can have another.


----------



## StarFury

Could always ask Beiber what he'd wear...


----------



## Scott

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> And a mullet.
> 
> It may be many years before you can have another.



A few, until one gets into JTF2 where they are all but mandatory.


----------



## NLockhart

Do you start getting paid after you're sworn in or does that begin at BMQ/BMOQ?


----------



## Jammer

On your first day of trg your pay will start.


----------



## PteAJL

So I just got an email today, my file has been downloaded to 32 Svc bn, and the swear in ceremony is on June 13, at Denison Armoury.

Can anyone tell me how many people are going to be there? 
and any personal experiences from what its like?


----------



## mariomike

PteAJL said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how many people are going to be there?
> and any personal experiences from what its like?



Some experiences here.

Swearing in  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110544.0

What was your swearing in ceremony like? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13074.0/nowap.html

What happens at the swearing in? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41323.0/nowap.html

Quick question about swearing in (Reg)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33590.0/nowap.html

My Swearing In
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96202.0

Swearing in ceremony  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95192.0

Who Conducts the Swearing In Ceremony?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98144.0


----------



## BlueJays1985

Hey AJL, 
Yesterday was your big day! Congratulations!! Now you get to share your experience under your own question!! How was it?? 

MarioMike is all about posting links in response to this stuff- Hes like a Thread guru, an atlas of the thread world. His linkage helped me out in one of my questions. Thanks mariomike

Again, congrats AJL!!


----------



## PteAJL

@108 Stitches
It was actually not what I expected it to be. Another recruit and I were sworn in in the office of the CO of my unit. Only the two of us, I thought there were going to be a lot of people. 
There was a lot of paperwork to be done before the actual swearing in. Once I was sworn in, I was introduced to a few people in the unit, and given a tour of Denison Armoury.
The reservists at 32 Svc Bn are some of the most awesome people I've ever met, and now I'm really look forward to BMQ.


----------



## Delaney1986

Awesome news! Good Luck!


----------



## Robert0288

Just remember, once BMQ kicks off, it's game on.  In some cases it may actually be your recruiter who is yelling at you at 5am during PT.  Oh and Congrats.


----------



## Uther419

Silly question but what is the common thing to wear to the NCM Reg force swearing in ceremony? What did you wear? I'm having issues finding any refrence. Im planning on a formal suit but just dont want to overkill is all lol. 

Thanks!
Uther


----------



## JorgSlice

A question asked a million times. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2

2 seconds of my time using the Search Function and many many references.

In short, its the military, its a ceremony. Business attire.


----------



## Uther419

Evidentaly I am blind, Thanks!


----------



## JorgSlice

As with the Army, try and use initiative and research, or ask your peers to get answers and/or solve a problem. If that doesn't work, approach your chain of command.

Don't worry, you'll learn soon enough  :nod:

Good luck!


----------



## caocao

well, 28 years ago i did not own a suit so i am 99.9% sure i wore jeans and t-shirt.


----------



## Amanda winter

Nice shirt and dress pants.


----------



## Honsinger

I know this seems like an odd or unusual question, but I want to represent myself professionally according to what is required. Is casual clothing (IE My clean black shorts and a semi-formal shirt) best suited for this situation, or should I dress more formally? Thanks ahead!


----------



## BadgerTrapper

You can never go wrong with nice pants, dress shirt w/tie and some decent shoes. This is the early stage of your hopeful career, it's important to start conducting yourself with pride and professionalism. Trust me, the recruiter will notice and it WILL make a difference. There's always that one person with torn up shorts/jeans and a 'Misfits' T-Shirt. Do not be that guy, be the guy who stands out with a nicely ironed shirt, clean haircut and well shaven. Just my  :2c: -Badger


----------



## BorisK

I seem to recall a set of instructions outlining the need for those writing the CFAT to 'wear something comfortable as you will be sitting for extended periods of time' so go with that.  It was pretty relaxed when I went.  One applicant had a tie on and it was overkill but better than the opposite end of the spectrum and having sweatpants with a worn crotch or better yet surplus fake cadpat 

Most important thing aside from 'relax' : follow every instruction.  All of them.  Eyes forward means eyes forward.


----------



## Honsinger

Alright, thanks! Is it alright if I wear shorts? They are 3/4 way down the thigh, and they are a flat black.


----------



## mariomike

CFAT Dress Code  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/105339.0


----------



## Gunshark

Dress formal for the interview. Dress business casual (or at least conservative casual) for CFAT, medical, and any other time you visit the CFRC. Your appearance is the extension of your character and is representative of the level of your respect for and commitment towards a career in the CAF. Read around on this forum and look up examples of formal and business casual looks for men. Do not wear shorts. Good luck on the test, don't forget to study.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP

Honsinger said:
			
		

> I know this seems like an odd or unusual question, but I want to represent myself professionally according to what is required. Is casual clothing (IE My clean black shorts and a semi-formal shirt) best suited for this situation, or should I dress more formally? Thanks ahead!



The way the recruiting system is setup it technically doesn't matter what you wear, but as a point of pride show up professionally. A pair of wrinkle free dress pants, wrinkle free long sleeve collared shirt (maybe even a tie if you want), a pair of comfortable clean shoes. 

You don't need a military haircut for the recruiting process, but atleast have your hair neat, and be clean shaven.



			
				BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Do not be that guy



Yup.


----------



## Chris Wiley

Honsinger said:
			
		

> I know this seems like an odd or unusual question, but I want to represent myself professionally according to what is required. Is casual clothing (IE My clean black shorts and a semi-formal shirt) best suited for this situation, or should I dress more formally? Thanks ahead!



I wore a dress shirt, dress pants, a tie and dress shoes. I personally believe the first impression is the most important. If your comfortable in dress clothes then feel free to dress up a little.


----------



## George Wallace

:

Before you even think of asking because you DID NOT LOOK:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/111776.0


http://army.ca/forums/threads/97112.0


----------



## Milhouse

I went in with my work clothes on cause I was going to work after, didn't say too much just to dress better for the interview. Probably not the best advice though.


----------



## jonsey

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Before you even think of asking because you DID NOT LOOK:
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/111776.0
> 
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/97112.0



Second link has good information, but the first has nothing except a link to a search with no keywords (and thus no results).


----------



## ace1125

Dress shirt, pants and shoes.  Wear a tie if you want.  To look professional will do nothing but help you. Chances are you will be interacting with the same people multiple times at your CFRC so you might as well make a good first impression.  Like someone posted above, it's a sign of respect (and that you are taking it serious) to be well dressed.  At the end of the day it won't really matter for the CFAT but I think anyone with a decent head on their shoulders will tell you to look professional for all your CFRC appointments.


----------



## Metsuke

As the subject says, I got my enrollment ceremony but I haven't received any information on my trade choices, or job offers. Do job offers come after enrollment?


----------



## chimo2u

I'm so happy and excited, heading to the Edmonton recruiting Center right now for my son's swearing in ceremony! He's leaving next week for basic trg (accepted as a aircraft structure tech) Thank you all for the support and great advice through the process! To those waiting, don't lose hope your turn will happen


----------



## SaramEm115

Congrats to your son! I wish him the best for his basic training!


----------



## Wuzzard

chimo2u said:
			
		

> I'm so happy and excited, heading to the Edmonton recruiting Center right now for my son's swearing in ceremony! He's leaving next week for basic trg (accepted as a aircraft structure tech) Thank you all for the support and great advice through the process! To those waiting, don't lose hope your turn will happen



Does your son start on the 20th? If so I'll be going through it with him. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Offstar1029

Isn't set up that you get a job offer before your sworn in? I thought that was the way it worked.


----------



## PuckChaser

You joined the Calgary Highlanders if your information is correct. Welcome to the Infantry.

On a side note: You should probably ask that kind of question when they call for enrollment, or know the trades of the specific units you're applying too....


----------



## chimo2u

Hi Wuzzard  yes ... He starts on the 20th too!
Good luck to you as well and Congrats on your selection


----------



## ScarletSpider

You can wear whatever you want. But remember that impressions WILL be made. Try to wear more professional clothes. After all; it is the beginning of a lengthy job interview.

When I preformed my CFAT, I wore a dress suit. I was the only one. My Interviewer told me that he remembered me because I wore the suit that day. You need to be remembered because these people will see hundreds of applicants a month.


----------



## The_Falcon

Merged Several topcs and now there is 5 pages of info....I seriously can't believe, that.  If you can't figure out what to wear during a job recruitment process within 5 pages....you have issues. 

Locked.


----------



## groomer

My first post here, every thread I've read has been super helpful but I have not yet found this question asked.

My swearing in ceremony is next week, my husband already in reg force and we're wondering what military dress he should wear that day?  
Thanks.


----------



## DAA

Full DEU's w/ribbons (Medals are not required).  Shoes or Ankle Boots, his choice.


----------



## Good2Golf

3A (tunic w/ribbons) would be nice.  I've seen some folks wearing sweaters and others in CADPAT and it doesn't look worthy of the significance of the event.

 :2c:


----------



## groomer

Thank you.  That's what he thought, but he wanted to make sure and not look tacky..  
I'll let him know when he gets home.


----------



## Good2Golf

Forgot to add...congratulations on your swearing in!  

Regards,
G2G


----------



## groomer

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Forgot to add...congratulations on your swearing in!
> 
> Regards,
> G2G



Thank you!


----------



## holieee

Okay, so, I looked in the "what should I wear!?" thread and have tried searching, but no one's really covered swearing in a SECOND time.
I will be doing another affirmation, this has been confirmed, but I was wondering if it would be ridiculous of me to wear my army/dental N1's to swearing in. I will be going as RMS clerk Navy, but I figured because I'm not enrolled yet, that I can get away with wearing army/dental stuff at least for swearing in. However, I just don't want to come off as.. I dunno, seeming ridiculous/keen/overdressed. I'm very proud to wear my uniform, and family members of people enrolling who are military wear their N1's to it, so I figured why can't I?

I've tried asking a few people, including an MCC who couldn't even speculate, typical. Some say yay, some so nay.

What do YOU think?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

holieee said:
			
		

> family members of people enrolling who are military wear their N1's to it, so I figured why can't I?



Key part in yellow.  THEY are in the military, so THEY can wear their DEU.  YOU aren't 'in again' until you are sworn in therefore have no business being in DEU.  Go dressed as if you are a civie, because until you are sworn in you ARE a civie.  Civie's don't wear DEU.

Think about it; someone going to their swearing in ceremony, to become part of the CAF in DEUs.  Your previous service doesn't make you special;  you are a civilian until that ceremony is complete.  Dress like everyone else will be, because you are no better or 'special' than they are. Aside from that, former serving members are not allowed to wear their uniforms.  Right?  You wouldn't have worn it yesterday at Remembrance Day services.  This is no different.

And, using the 'common sense clause'...you have an Army DEU and are being sworn in as a Navy DEU Clerk.  Is that REALLY hard to figure out if it passes the_ 2+2=4_  test????????

If I was the WO or MWO at your CFRC, and you asked me this, I would advise you that you would be improperly dressed the second you are sworn in and would recommend charging you under the CSD following the ceremony;  after all, as you said you have previous service and reasonably ought to have known better.  Right?   ^-^

The book answer?  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/faq/index-eng.asp?cat=dress&FaqID=124#ans-rep

Additionally, your profile says you are a Dental Assistant Cpl.  If you have released and are not sworn in yet, you have neither a RANK or a MOSID.  Many of us have former MOSIDs and ranks, what counts is the one you have now.  In your case...none.

You asked what we thought, this is what the book and regs state and what I support.

FWIW, your comment "I can get away with..." pissed me off.  If you are a former Jnr NCO, you should know better.


----------



## Loachman

I always thought it odd that somebody should have to re-swear/re-affirm an oath of allegiance. Does one's allegiance expire at some point? Once sworn/solemnly affirmed, it should last until death or proven commission of disloyalty.


----------



## holieee

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Key part in yellow.  THEY are in the military, so THEY can wear their DEU.  YOU aren't 'in again' until you are sworn in therefore have no business being in DEU.  Go dressed as if you are a civie, because until you are sworn in you ARE a civie.  Civie's don't wear DEU.
> 
> Think about it; someone going to their swearing in ceremony, to become part of the CAF in DEUs.  Your previous service doesn't make you special;  you are a civilian until that ceremony is complete.  Dress like everyone else will be, because you are no better or 'special' than they are. Aside from that, former serving members are not allowed to wear their uniforms.  Right?  You wouldn't have worn it yesterday at Remembrance Day services.  This is no different.
> 
> And, using the 'common sense clause'...you have an Army DEU and are being sworn in as a Navy DEU Clerk.  Is that REALLY hard to figure out if it passes the_ 2+2=4_  test????????
> 
> If I was the WO or MWO at your CFRC, and you asked me this, I would advise you that you would be improperly dressed the second you are sworn in and would recommend charging you under the CSD following the ceremony;  after all, as you said you have previous service and reasonably ought to have known better.  Right?   ^-^
> 
> The book answer?  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/faq/index-eng.asp?cat=dress&FaqID=124#ans-rep
> 
> Additionally, your profile says you are a Dental Assistant Cpl.  If you have released and are not sworn in yet, you have neither a RANK or a MOSID.  Many of us have former MOSIDs and ranks, what counts is the one you have now.  In your case...none.
> 
> You asked what we thought, this is what the book and regs state and what I support.
> 
> FWIW, your comment "I can get away with..." pissed me off.  If you are a former Jnr NCO, you should know better.



I didn't mean to offend nor did I want to offend, hence why I asked.

When I stated "I can get away with it" I didn't mean wearing the uniform in general, I meant wearing army/dental before officially becoming navy/rms clerk.

Also, forgive me for forgetting to update my profile info.
When I released and transferred into the SuppRes, I was told I was entitled to retain my rank, subject to putting (Ret'd) after Cpl, perhaps I will update this. Members of the reserve force are entitled to wear their uniforms while on duty or at a cermony/event where appropriate. I am a member of the Supplementary Reserve, a sub-component to the reserves, as you're well aware. 

CMP instructions for SuppRes

6.0 Administration
6.1 Pay
A Supp Res member is entitled to pay only when performing duty on active service.
6.2 Use of Rank
*A Supp Res member shall use rank in accordance with QR&O article 3.13, Use of Rank by Members of the Supplementary Reserve.*
*6.3 Wearing of Uniform
A Supp Res member is authorized to wear a uniform when on service or attending military entertainmentor a ceremony at which the wearing of uniform is appropriate.*

THIS is where my question came from.

Thank you.


----------



## DAA

You should have included the part about being in the Supp Res with your original question.      :nod:

That's a hard question to answer but if we break it down, we can safely say that you are not on service nor are you attending military entertainment, so that only leaves "a ceremony at which the wearing of a uniform is appropriate".

It would seem rather strange and probably make some people uncomfortable with performing an "enrolment ceremony" for someone who is already wearing a uniform.  

Personally, I'd suggest you forego the uniform in favour of appropriate civilian attire.  Much less hassle and confusion.


----------



## holieee

DAA said:
			
		

> You should have included the part about being in the Supp Res with your original question.      :nod:
> 
> That's a hard question to answer but if we break it down, we can safely say that you are not on service nor are you attending military entertainment, so that only leaves "a ceremony at which the wearing of a uniform is appropriate".
> 
> It would seem rather strange and probably make some people uncomfortable with performing an "enrolment ceremony" for someone who is already wearing a uniform.
> 
> Personally, I'd suggest you forego the uniform in favour of appropriate civilian attire.  Much less hassle and confusion.



Thank you, all I wanted was an opinion. I forgot that I knew I was entitled to wear my uniform being in the suppress, just didn't know if I should to a swearing in. I have decided against it.



> I always thought it odd that somebody should have to re-swear/re-affirm an oath of allegiance. Does one's allegiance expire at some point? Once sworn/solemnly affirmed, it should last until death or proven commission of disloyalty.



The oath/affirmation indicates 'until lawfully released', well then, time for round two! *nod*


----------



## Eye In The Sky

DAA said:
			
		

> You should have included the part about being in the Supp Res with your original question.      :nod:



 :nod:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Loachman said:
			
		

> I always thought it odd that somebody should have to re-swear/re-affirm an oath of allegiance. Does one's allegiance expire at some point? Once sworn/solemnly affirmed, it should last until death or proven commission of disloyalty.



Agreed, I've done it more than once myself.  Reg/Res/Reg...the last time I CTd, I technically 'released' from the Pres and then was 'enrolled' back into the Reg force.  It has not made admin confusing AT ALL to do it that way. ;D


----------



## Loachman

DAA said:
			
		

> It would seem rather strange and probably make some people uncomfortable with performing an "enrolment ceremony" for someone who is already wearing a uniform.



Perhaps it should make "some people" uncomfortable - with the silliness of the system.

If holieee is currently a member of the Supp Res, why is there any need for for an enrolment or swearing? Is this not a simple CT? I did not have to do this for either of my two CTs.


----------



## holieee

Loachman said:
			
		

> Perhaps it should make "some people" uncomfortable - with the silliness of the system.
> 
> If holieee is currently a member of the Supp Res, why is there any need for for an enrolment or swearing? Is this not a simple CT? I did not have to do this for either of my two CTs.



just following orders


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

I think it may have something to do with what I call creeping Americanism. I have nothing against the Americans, but they do many things they do for their own reasons.

In the US, you swear an oath every time you take on a new role, or "office", but that is because their oath is to "uphold the constitution and faithfully discharge the office I am upon to enter". It makes sense for them to swear such undertaking for every office one enters.

In Canada, we simply swear allegiance to Her Majesty the Queen of Canada. It is the same oath every time - no reference to the "office" you are entering. You would think once would be enough. And BTW, notwithstanding what has been said above, I have never heard the oath we are asked to swear make any reference to it being valid "until our retirement" only. My oldest son was sworn in two years ago, and it was just an oath to Her Majesty, no time reference.

When you think about it, that was also curious to see for our current Minister of Defence: He had to swear, again, the same oath of loyalty to the Crown he had already sworn before. And in his case you should be able to add that, as a combat vet and a LCol., he had not only sworn an oath but demonstrated in deeds his devotion to abiding by it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Not sure of the current practice BUT when I did a CT last, I was told that, technically (administratively?) I was releasing from the PRES and enrolling in the Reg Force.  It is not just a transfer.  So, on my current Reg Force MPRR, my CD Forecast date is from 1989 and my enrolment date is 2007.   :


----------



## izzy1

hey so im being sworn into the reserves this week and was told to dress business casual (no jeans), so does this mean i have to wear a full suit + tie or just dress pants and a dress shirt? and any specific colors or anything? thanks everyone. and what else do they do the day you get sworn in? and this is for the reserves BTW


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

You don't have to dress in a suit and tie, when I swore in I wore dress pants and a dress shirt but it's personal preference, as for what you do at the ceremony you will sign paper work and swear on the bible or afirm your dedication to the country and queen


----------



## blackhat123

This question has been asked and answered many, many times on this website. Please perform a search before posting a new topic in the future.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/97112.0
"What to wear!?" 5 pages

http://army.ca/forums/threads/18141.0
"Sworn in" 4 pages

https://army.ca/forums/threads/13479.0
"When do you get sworn in?"

https://army.ca/forums/threads/32514.0
"What happens when I get sworn in?"


----------



## Loachman

All but one of those threads have now been merged into this one.

Nine pages of fashion advice, but I am certain that that will not be enough for some.



> and what else do they do the day you get sworn in?



One thing that they do not do, and I wish that they did, is to teach people how to capitalize, punctuate, spell, and form proper sentences.


----------



## mariomike

Loachman said:
			
		

> Nine pages of fashion advice, but I am certain that that will not be enough for some.



Wear a sharp suit and knock 'em dead!


----------



## George Wallace

Loachman said:
			
		

> All but one of those threads have now been merged into this one.
> 
> Nine pages of fashion advice, but I am certain that that will not be enough for some.
> 
> One thing that they do not do, and I wish that they did, is to teach people how to capitalize, punctuate, spell, and form proper sentences.



Perhaps the 'Recruiting Prerequisites' should be reset to a minimum level of, or equivalent of, a PhD.  With so many High School graduates and university students unable to capitalize, punctuate, spell, nor form proper sentences and paragraphs; then perhaps our education standards are too low.  

What do you Doctors think?    >


----------



## RocketRichard

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps the 'Recruiting Prerequisites' should be reset to a minimum level of, or equivalent of, a PhD.  With so many High School graduates and university students unable to capitalize, punctuate, spell, nor form proper sentences and paragraphs; then perhaps our education standards are too low.
> 
> What do you Doctors think?    >


I contend that many students are quite adept at grammar. They choose, on occasion, to not use proper grammar. We will continue to work on it. 

I just read a very good letter by one of our grade 10 students that had  both excellent form and function. 

Don't give up hope ladies and gentlemen. We won't.


----------



## Loachman

mariomike said:
			
		

> Wear a sharp suit and knock 'em dead!



Mask, snorkel, tuxedo jacket, red speedo, swim fins, goose decoy under the left arm, and axe over the right shoulder.

Guaranteed to get in.


----------



## BinRat55

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I contend that many students are quite adept at grammar. They choose, on occasion, to not use proper grammar. We will continue to work on it.
> 
> I just read a very good letter by one of our grade 10 students that had  both excellent form and function.
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies and gentlemen. We won't.



It's funny you say that - a few years ago at my son's grade 11 parent / teacher interviews, we approached his English teacher with some concern regarding his grammar and spelling. In our eyes it was very poor. However, we were assured that the students are taught how to use "spellcheck"... I actually laughed out loud (Lol for those who can't read that properly!!) I thought she was making a joke. Apparently not. Now, my son are military!

Mr. Muggs has no place in the education system anymore!


----------



## Lumber

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Now, my son _are_ military!



_And now, all your base are belong to us!_

Sorry, I couldn't help it...

I was sitting down at our ship's Christmas dinner dance with one of my fellow Sub-Lieutenants and his wife. This is his second career so they have two kids in their teens already, and the discussion regarding spelling came up. I don't know how it started, but essentially his wife said (paraphrasing here) "I don't see the point in spending so much effort teaching kids in school to spell, they have spell check that will take care of that for him."

Now, my initial urge was to say "Are you f***ing serious?". I literally had to hold back the urge to roll my eyes. I looked over at her husband, and it made me feel better to see him rolling his eyes instead!

Spell check will not find everything! Just as a calculator won't. You need to have core skills upon which are based more advanced abilities, like critical thinking and analysis.


----------



## George Wallace

Lumber said:
			
		

> _And now, all your base are belong to us!_
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help it...
> 
> I was sitting down at our ship's Christmas dinner dance with one of my fellow Sub-Lieutenants and his wife. This is his second career so they have two kids in their teens already, and the discussion regarding spelling came up. I don't know how it started, but essentially his wife said (paraphrasing here) "I don't see the point in spending so much effort teaching kids in school to spell, they have spell check that will take care of that for him."
> 
> Now, my initial urge was to say "Are you f***ing serious?". I literally had to hold back the urge to roll my eyes. I looked over at her husband, and it made me feel better to see him rolling his eyes instead!
> 
> Spell check will not find everything! Just as a calculator won't. You need to have core skills upon which are based more advanced abilities, like critical thinking and analysis.



Heaven forbid, one loses power and has to handraulically calculate or write a few lines on paper.

( NOTE:  Spell Check thinks "handraulically" is incorrect.  Oxford Dictionaries are a little more reputable. )


----------



## BinRat55

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Heaven forbid, one loses power and has to handraulically calculate or write a few lines on paper.
> 
> ( NOTE:  Spell Check thinks "handraulically" is incorrect.  Oxford Dictionaries are a little more reputable. )



Their their George... they're are tools for just about everything. Hair, let me explain... 

Well, I can't really - after trying to write that sentence, my head exploded!!


----------



## yourboat

Thought I might start a thread for those going to BMOQ in January. I know its early but I don't think I am the only one.


----------



## Sorcerers

yourboat said:
			
		

> Thought I might start a thread for those going to BMOQ in January. I know its early but I don't think I am the only one.



Hi! Still early in the process for me, but can I ask what your application timeline looked like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluff

Look at this thread here, it has a lot of application process samples and gives a good idea of general timelines. Everyone's application will move at a different rate due to personal issues (medical issues, CFAT scores, etc.) and bureaucratic issues (e.g., busier than normal recruiting centre, preference being given to RMC applicants at certain times of year). My only key suggestion is to take it one step at a time and don't get discouraged when you get bad news or things seem to be taking a lot longer than normal. 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html


----------



## mariomike

yourboat said:
			
		

> Thought I might start a thread for those going to BMOQ in January.





			
				Sorcerers said:
			
		

> Still early in the process for me, but can I ask what your application timeline looked like?



It's in his signature,

Recruiting Centre: London
Regular/ Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: DEO
Trade choice 1: Aerospace Control
Trade choice 2: MARS
Trade choice 3: Intelligence
Applied: 30 June 2015
CFRC Contact: 6 July 2015
CFAT written: 23 July 2015 
Medical: 15 Sept 2015
Interview: 15 Sept 2015 
Background Check: --COMPLETE--
MOST: 4 Nov2015 
Aircrew Selection: 9 Mar 2016 
Merit Listed: August 2016
Position offered: 26 Aug 2016 (AEC)
Swearing in: 5 Jan 2017
BMOQ: 16 Jan 2017


----------



## BlueAngels14

Hi yourboat! Thanks for starting the thread for this BMOQ date. I have the same start date heading there for MARS DEO. [


----------



## yourboat

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Hi yourboat! Thanks for starting the thread for this BMOQ date. I have the same start date heading there for MARS DEO. [



Excellent, looks like your application took about as long as mine to process as well.


----------



## BlueAngels14

yourboat said:
			
		

> Excellent, looks like your application took about as long as mine to process as well.



Considering the amount of testing you had to go through for aircrew as well you make mine look like a snail haha. Congratulations on your offer though! If I may ask how did you find out about your swear in date? I've yet to to receive a package or anything like that besides a verbal confirmation over the phone for an offer.


----------



## yourboat

I was actually sent an email with the info. They may have tried to call but I was on vacation and away from my phone. I got a package with a bunch of stuff to sign and fill out. I'm sure you'll get the same thing soon. Its a few months away so they may take their time with it.


----------



## DYMO

Hi all,

I'll also be heading to basic on Jan 16th, coming from Ottawa.  Looking forward to starting a new chapter!


----------



## yourboat

What trade DYMO? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## DYMO

Public Affairs (air force)!  

Here's my application history:

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Direct Entry Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Public Affairs Officer
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 03 Jan 2014
CFAT: 25 Jan 2016 - passed
Interview: 16 May 2016
Medical : 17 May 2016
Background completed: Sometime in May
Written Communication Proficiency Test (WCPT): 7 July 2016 - Passed
Merit Listed: 7 July 2016
Position offered: 25 July 2016 (PAO)
Sworn in: 05 Jan 2017
BMOQ: 16 Jan 2017


----------



## DYMO

I'm just not sure if I'm in the English or French course.....my preferred language was English but my native is French and my letter of offer was in French.....


----------



## BlueAngels14

yourboat said:
			
		

> I was actually sent an email with the info. They may have tried to call but I was on vacation and away from my phone. I got a package with a bunch of stuff to sign and fill out. I'm sure you'll get the same thing soon. Its a few months away so they may take their time with it.



I see. The same thing happened to my buddy although he wasn't away on vacation. I think they sent a detailed email out in case you weren't able to answer their phone calls. He signed the offer and emailed the scanned document back in whereas I accepted mine verbally over the phone. It's just that getting an offer is so surreal to me that I prefer getting a piece of paper to confirm hahaha! You're right though I'll just wait patiently for my dates and package since BMOQ is still quite a few months away.


----------



## BlueAngels14

DYMO said:
			
		

> Public Affairs (air force)!



Nice to meet you DYMO and congrats! I'm going in for MARS.


----------



## Katielily

Just received my offer today, and apparently I will be joining you guys.


----------



## yourboat

Welcome Katielily. It's gonna be a long four months til January.


----------



## bosa_184

I received my offer by phone then by email a few days ago for AEC and I will be joining a french platoon in january [emoji3]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Faraneith

Hi guys! 

Nice to meet you all and congrats! I've received my offer this summer for Pilot DEO, will be sworn January 5th and starting my BMOQ not long after that. In a french platoon though. Can't wait... as you said it's going to be a long fall!


----------



## KD18

Hey guys! 
Congrats to everyone on who received an offer and is on their way to bmoq in January. I myself just received and accepted an offer for DEO pilot a few weeks ago! I am really looking forward to starting a new chapter in my life! 

Is anyone doing anything specific to get themselves physically prepared for basic training?


----------



## BlueAngels14

Hey everybody congrats on your offers! I look forward to working with y'all! Just wondering how long did it take for you guys to receive the email after they called you for an offer? My CFRC called me on August 26th, 2016 for my offer for BMOQ on January 16th, 2017, asked about how I would like to swear in, and verbally asked if I accept the offer. Of course I accepted! However, it's now been a month and I still haven't gotten my swear in date and further details through email, is that normal?


----------



## DYMO

Congrats Faraneith  and KD18!  Any idea what you would like to fly yet?  

As for how I'm preparing....I'm slowly amping up my running and working out regularly (swimming, lifting, flipping tires  [ ).  I'm a slow runner so I want to get my 5k around 25 minutes so I have a good 4-5 minutes to shave off! 

Faraneith, are you swearing in in Ottawa? My ceremony is also January 5th and I'll be going to French BMOQ. 

DYMO


----------



## DYMO

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Hey everybody congrats on your offers! I look forward to working with y'all! Just wondering how long did it take for you guys to receive the email after they called you for an offer? My CFRC called me on August 26th, 2016 for my offer for BMOQ on January 16th, 2017, asked about how I would like to swear in, and verbally asked if I accept the offer. Of course I accepted! However, it's now been a month and I still haven't gotten my swear in date and further details through email, is that normal?



BlueAngels14,

I didn't receive a phone call, just an email with a letter of offer in attachment and a swear in date.  Best call your recruitment center, they'll be able to sort that out!  

DYMO


----------



## Fluff

BlueAngels, I received the phone call on a Monday morning, then I had the email with all the new paperwork to be filled out and the formal offer letter later that same day. I would definitely call the recruiting center if you have not heard anything yet. They may have the wrong email or it may have went to the spam folder (or their system glitched and never got sent in the first place).


----------



## BlueAngels14

Thanks for the replies gentlemen! With Sergeant Laen's kind assistance I finally received the official letter through email today. I've never printed, signed, scanned, and sent the darn thing back so quickly in my life haha. Cheers! [lol:


----------



## DYMO

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies gentlemen! With Sergeant Laen's kind assistance I finally received the official letter through email today. I've never printed, signed, scanned, and sent the darn thing back so quickly in my life haha. Cheers! [lol:



Congrats (officially)!

Someone should start a 'Sergeant Laen appreciation society'.  He/she is the best and always quick to respond to questions.


----------



## BlueAngels14

DYMO said:
			
		

> Congrats (officially)!
> 
> Someone should start a 'Sergeant Laen appreciation society'.  He/she is the best and always quick to respond to questions.



Thanks DYMO!

LOL! I sincerely hope Sergeant Laen sees this!  There should be one for DAA too. [


----------



## DYMO

Agreed! DAA will be included in the appreciation society. :nod:


----------



## yourboat

Congratulations to all the new people in this thread. 

I've been running and working out (not skipping leg days) I've included some stress positions into my workout as I've heard they will be used as punishments during basic. I am by no means the strongest or fastest guy around but I'm trying hard. I wish I could say I was eating better.

I'd like to loose a bit more weight and be in a bit better shape but I think I'll survive in January. 

I agree there are some extremely helpful people on this website and almost every question I have had someone has already answered somewhere. 

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Faraneith

Hey!

Dymo, I will be sworn in Quebec City, but I look forward to meet with you at St-Jean! As of what I'd like to fly, for now it is definitely Jets, but I've heard so much about people going in with that idea and then realise that it's not for them and wish to fly other airframes. So I guess I'll see when I'll be there for real haha, but as long as I fly in the military, no matter which aircraft, I will be more than happy and proud!

To answer another question, I haven't received my email and paperwork neither, but I called this morning and the Quebec City recruitment center told me that I would receive that in a couple of weeks. I guess Sergeant Laen is faster than them lol! 

As for training, going to the gym at least 4 times a week was already part of my routine, but I must admit I have to work more on my cardio. Started this summer, but I have still room for improvement.


----------



## BlueAngels14

Faraneith said:
			
		

> To answer another question, I haven't received my email and paperwork neither, but I called this morning and the Quebec City recruitment center told me that I would receive that in a couple of weeks. I guess Sergeant Laen is faster than them lol!



Congrats Faraneith, I'm glad that you were able to pursue your passion and got the trade! We look forward to working with you during BMOQ!

Honestly, I got the phone call for an offer on August 26th, 2016 so it's been a month and I got a little worried. Thanks to Sergeant Laen's assistance yesterday I finally received the offer letter through email.


----------



## Faraneith

Thanks BlueAngels! I look forward to it too!! I can't wait to start.


----------



## KD18

Dymo,

I would have to agree with what Faraneith said. I would be a lucky man to fly anything in the military. But if the opportunity presents itself through the training process, i cant see myself passing up flying f18's, even though it might not be the most advantageous path to go down in the grand scheme of things, when comparing to fixed wing.


----------



## DYMO

KD18 said:
			
		

> Dymo,
> 
> I would have to agree with what Faraneith said. I would be a lucky man to fly anything in the military. But if the opportunity presents itself through the training process, i cant see myself passing up flying f18's, even though it might not be the most advantageous path to go down in the grand scheme of things, when comparing to fixed wing.



Well good luck to you both whatever you decide to fly!    

A friend did their basic in January as well and recommended bringing some merino wool base layers (you can get some dark colored ones at Costco) - they'll keep you warm and most importantly, dry.  They also recommended hot pockets (not the microwavable pizza treat of our youth but the stuff you can put in your boots and mits) as well as sports tape.

Also, they said to bring a little pharmacy (ie. cough drops, cold medication, pepto, etc...), and to get a flu shot before going.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Going to the gym is great but if you want to  do well at BMOQ then you need to concentrate on running and rucking.  You won't have time to goto the gym until the very ass end of your course but  by that time you're probably in the field most of it anyways. 

You'll be doing some circuit training but mostly runs and ruck marches. 

If you start falling out of either then the whole rest of your day turns to shit physically and psychologically.  Fit gym guys and girls who had shitty cardio get just as bagged as their chubby counterparts.  

At the very minimum do two runs a week and one ruck.   A fast 5km run, slower 10-12km run and ruck 6km-13km starting at 40lbs and work up to 60-70lbs


----------



## DYMO

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Going to the gym is great but if you want to  do well at BMOQ then you need to concentrate on running and rucking.  You won't have time to goto the gym until the very *** end of your course but  by that time you're probably in the field most of it anyways.
> 
> You'll be doing some circuit training but mostly runs and ruck marches.
> 
> If you start falling out of either then the whole rest of your day turns to crap physically and psychologically.  Fit gym guys and girls who had shitty cardio get just as bagged as their chubby counterparts.
> 
> At the very minimum do two runs a week and one ruck.   A fast 5km run, slower 10-12km run and ruck 6km-13km starting at 40lbs and work up to 60-70lbs




Thank you, that's great advice!  

I'll start adding ruck walks to my running routine.


----------



## Faraneith

Yes you're right, definitely a good idea!


----------



## Fluff

What would be a good way to add ruck walks to a routine? I am fearful of just throwing a bunch of weight into any old backpack and going for a walk as I know that they do not distribute the weight properly. The last thing anyone wants is long term back problems or god forbid an injury severe enough to push back start of BMOQ date. Should I be looking to purchase a cheap used ruck with proper weight distribution? Not being an overnight hiker I don't have any sort of backpack with a frame either.

I skimmed the ruck march super thread but didn't see anything regarding types of rucks outside of "there are many types of rucks", and one mention of a "64 ruck".


----------



## Max Power22

The BMOQ on Jan 16 2017 is it for English or French platoon?

Because the recruiter told me that I'm supposed to start on Jan 9 2017 on the french platoon. So I wonder which date is the good one?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Fluff said:
			
		

> What would be a good way to add ruck walks to a routine?


Buy a backpack, put weight in it, put it on your back and walk fast  


> I am fearful of just throwing a bunch of weight into any old backpack and going for a walk as I know that they do not distribute the weight properly. The last thing anyone wants is long term back problems or god forbid an injury severe enough to push back start of BMOQ date. Should I be looking to purchase a cheap used ruck with proper weight distribution? Not being an overnight hiker I don't have any sort of backpack with a frame either.



Chances are you're not going to give yourself any lasting super-injuries by carrying a backpack with some weight in it around for a couple weeks. You're tougher than you think (or at least you should be since you're signing up for the military)
You're not going to be carrying 120pounds or anything crazy like that, all you need is 40-50 pounds to get your body used to carrying weight. It may seem minuscule maybe but even a little weight alters how your body moves and does it's job. The idea is to get your shoulders, back legs and especially shins used to weight.  Your shins WILL hurt. No, chances are that pain you feel isn't shin splints, your shins hurt because the muscles there aren't used to being stressed by accounting for extra weight/body position that's all. 

If you're wearing boots for this, which I highly recommend, keep the top set or two of laces undone, that will take pressure off your shins.


Also just because your PT session is done for the day doesn't mean you won't have to carry a rucksack around for something else. If you're going to the shooting range you might have to do rucksack PT first thing in the morning, shower, eat then do a ruck sack march to the ranges a few KMs away, then rucksack march back.

64 pattern "jump" rucks are pretty good and pretty cheap, especially used.

Get used to being in pain and how to deal with it.


----------



## DYMO

Max Power22 said:
			
		

> The BMOQ on Jan 16 2017 is it for English or French platoon?
> 
> Because the recruiter told me that I'm supposed to start on Jan 9 2017 on the french platoon. So I wonder which date is the good one?



I believe there is a french and english course starting the same day, Jan 16th.  I spoke with a recruiter last week and she didn't mention any change to start dates.  Is it possible that Jan. 9th is your swear-in date?


----------



## Max Power22

DYMO said:
			
		

> I believe there is a french and english course starting the same day, Jan 16th.  I spoke with a recruiter last week and she didn't mention any change to start dates.  Is it possible that Jan. 9th is your swear-in date?



Well, he said that I will start on Jan 9, but every dates that I saw and heard was Jan 16. 
So I guess he believed that the Jan 9 is the starting date but it is in fact the swear-in date.


----------



## Fluff

> You're not going to be carrying 120pounds or anything crazy like that, all you need is 40-50 pounds to get your body used to carrying weight. You're not going to be carrying 120pounds or anything crazy like that, all you need is 40-50 pounds to get your body used to carrying weight.



As soon as you said that I realised I was vastly overestimating how much weight 50lbs is.



> Get used to being in pain and how to deal with it.


I'm not worried about short term, making you stronger, good for the soul pain. I've just seen enough friends and family with slipped disc injuries and vertebral fractures (though that is normally the older crowd) to know I want to limit those injury mechanisms whenever possible.

Thanks for all the advice, I can promise it isn't falling on deaf ears.


----------



## NSLogO

Congrats to all of you receiving offers, it's definitely a long but rewarding process.  I'll be attending this BMOQ as well, training to be a LogO, and it will be great to meet you all.  Good tips as well, a winter session will definitely be an experience!  :snowman:


----------



## DYMO

NSLogO said:
			
		

> Congrats to all of you receiving offers, it's definitely a long but rewarding process.  I'll be attending this BMOQ as well, training to be a LogO, and it will be great to meet you all.  Good tips as well, a winter session will definitely be an experience!  :snowman:



Congrats NSLogO and welcome to the gang!


----------



## yourboat

Congratulations. NSLogO


----------



## Katielily

Crazy to think it's already only another three months until basic. 

Definitely appreciating all the tips from reading this thread and other ones here on the site. Everyone tells me I'll be just fine in terms of the fitness test but I'm definitely hoping to be in the top physical condition I can be to help me excel. 

I'm personally currently focusing on my runs (primarily outside trail ones with a lot of hills because that's all that's near me) right before sunset and at sunrise to try and get used to running in the cold again. Along with basic things like sit ups, squats, and push ups.


----------



## dbrks88

To the one person above who said his BMQ date is January 9th. I got my offer today and my BMQ date is also January 9th. Swear in date is December 8th. I also know of one other person who starts January 9th as well. Just thought I would share. I don't know if BMOQ is different than BMQ or not.


----------



## Max Power22

dbrks88 said:
			
		

> To the one person above who said his BMQ date is January 9th. I got my offer today and my BMQ date is also January 9th. Swear in date is December 8th. I also know of one other person who starts January 9th as well. Just thought I would share. I don't know if BMOQ is different than BMQ or not.



Well, thanks to let me know.

I guess the recruiter mistaken the dates between the Bmq vs Bmoq, because every where I see Bmoq it's January 16 and for Bmq, it's one week earlier and I'm suppose to go to Bmoq. 

Well see ya at the Mega anyway


----------



## Katielily

dbrks88 said:
			
		

> To the one person above who said his BMQ date is January 9th. I got my offer today and my BMQ date is also January 9th. Swear in date is December 8th. I also know of one other person who starts January 9th as well. Just thought I would share. I don't know if BMOQ is different than BMQ or not.



BMOQ is slightly longer than BMQ. Officers attend BMOQ and NCMs attend BMQ.


----------



## ssedlezky

I am at what seems to be last stages of my application at CFRC. My application is now being processed by the deck commander. My question, will I be notified by the recruitment centre, or should I contact the reserve unit I am looking to join to find out if my application is accepted and now waiting for a job offer?

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## Ayrsayle

Can't speak for your specific situation, but....

If the process is similar to the Army Reserve, usually you'll be contacted by the Unit once the CFRC returns the file to it for your swearing in process.  As you are joining that Unit, it makes sense to have the Commanding Officer swear you into the Forces, etc.  If you've finished all the steps and aren't sure when you are getting the call, I'd call the CFRC to ask if your file has been sent to the Unit (Keep in mind, there are any number of things which can hold up a file - some of which they will not tell you and you may need to wait til you get a formal letter explaining why).  If it hasn't, carry on being patient - if it has, give your soon to be new Unit a few weeks to set up your enrollment ceremony (need to get a time when the CO is available, after all).  

Best of luck.


----------



## ssedlezky

Thanks for the great reply, I was needing to know that if I'm in or not I will get a response either way. Didnt like they idea that I wouldn't know if I was not accepted and left to make phone call after phone call for a year.


----------



## NSLogO

Thanks DYMO and yourboat!

I've been watching Basic Up on YouTube, and have found it to be an excellent resource on what to expect, while also quite entertaining.  I recommend watching it if you haven't already, especially the second season, which is more recent and from a winter course.  From what I've heard, the winter weather will make the physical elements of the course increasingly difficult.  Lucky for us, we get to spend more time in the classroom ;D


----------



## BlueAngels14

Has anyone received their enrollment ceremony details yet? I know from my offer letter that I get sworn in on January 4th, 2017 but I still haven't received any details on the time and location yet.


----------



## Fluff

Try emailing/phoning your recruiter, they may still be trying to figure out the best time. 

In my experience the day I was given my offer I was asked if I would prefer the oath or affirmation, if I planned on having visitors, and was given the time to show up for my ceremony (though the time has been rescheduled a few times). There was also an email that gave some more pre-enrollment paperwork that needed to be brought filled out to the ceremony.


----------



## elsalado

Guess I'll be seeing you guys/gals at BMOQ Jan 16! I actually got my offer in early October, going in for ACSO. By the way I've noticed that all of you have your swearing in ceremonies in early January but mine is in early December over a month before BMOQ begins lol. I wonder why mine was put so early. In regards to the previous question, I got all my enrollment info and the required documents on the same day that I got my offer. By the way, did all of you just accept the offer over the phone, or did you have to send an email reply?


----------



## BlueAngels14

Fluff said:
			
		

> Try emailing/phoning your recruiter, they may still be trying to figure out the best time.
> 
> In my experience the day I was given my offer I was asked if I would prefer the oath or affirmation, if I planned on having visitors, and was given the time to show up for my ceremony (though the time has been rescheduled a few times). There was also an email that gave some more pre-enrollment paperwork that needed to be brought filled out to the ceremony.



The Sergeant who contacted me did ask about my preference for oath or affirmation, asked me about visitors, and asked me verbally if I accept the offer. After that they never sent me an offer letter until I chased after them. (Thanks to Sergeant Laen's assistance on here.) So now that January is fast approaching, I'm a little worried. I guess different recruitment centres do things differently though, so I'll call them tomorrow to find out.


----------



## BlueAngels14

elsalado said:
			
		

> Guess I'll be seeing you guys/gals at BMOQ Jan 16! I actually got my offer in early October, going in for ACSO. By the way I've noticed that all of you have your swearing in ceremonies in early January but mine is in early December over a month before BMOQ begins lol. I wonder why mine was put so early. In regards to the previous question, I got all my enrollment info and the required documents on the same day that I got my offer. By the way, did all of you just accept the offer over the phone, or did you have to send an email reply?



Congrats elsalado! I guess different recruitment centres schedule things a little different haha. I initially accepted my offer over the phone and didn't receive the offer letter until a month later. I then signed it, scanned it, and emailed it back.


----------



## BlueAngels14

UPDATE: I emailed my CFRC today and the Captain mentioned to me that they undergone a major shift in work flow, that's why I might not have received the info yet. A File Manager emailed me in the same day later on for the enrollment package. What a relief! ;D


----------



## elsalado

Do we have to send in the signed offer acceptance or is accepting the phone offer enough? When I was being contacted for my offer I missed the phone call from my file manager who then sent me the job offer to get signed within 5 days. I called him back right after he and on that call he asked me if I accept the offer which I said yes to. He then asked me how I want to do the oath, date and time of the swearing in etc. and sent me BMOQ instructions and the various forms to bring to the enrollment ceremony. I never replied to that job offer email because I assume that doing it over the phone was enough seeing that he sent me all the info for my enrollment etc. I think I'm stressing too much about this lol.


----------



## Fluff

Depends on your CFRC. Mine I had to say over the phone I accepted then also send an email reply saying I was accepting the offer. I was told there was no need to sign the paperwork as I would be doing that before my enrolment ceremony. If in doubt call your recruiter and double check they have everything they need.


----------



## BlueAngels14

I agree with Fluff. I personally would have recommended to have the offer signed and emailed back anyway as it would put me at ease with solid paperwork as reference. My CFRC also asked me to sign the offer letter after I accepted over the phone.


----------



## Mjs55

Congratulations on everyones offers! Just got my dates for basic today..  I will be going to BMQ St Jean January 16! 😄
Was thinking of making a fb group for everyone going at this time? What do you think? 😋


----------



## NSLogO

Mjs55 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on everyones offers! Just got my dates for basic today..  I will be going to BMQ St Jean January 16! 😄
> Was thinking of making a fb group for everyone going at this time? What do you think? 😋


Congratulations! Are you going on BMOQ (Officer) or BMQ (NCM)?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjs55

Congratulations on everyones offers! Just got my dates for basic today..  I will be going to BMQ St Jean January 16! 😄
Was thinking of making a fb group for everyone going at this time? What do you think? 😋


----------



## yourboat

Congrats. I for one would join a Facebook group if you decide to start one up.


----------



## elsalado

I would also join the facebook group.


----------



## Max Power22

elsalado said:
			
		

> I would also join the facebook group.



Hey elsalado, are you going on the french or english platoon for your BMOQ, because i'm also going for the Acso trade (seems that there's not a lot of people going for that trade), but I will be on the french platoon in January?


----------



## elsalado

Hey Max I'll be in the English platoon. You're right, there don't seem to be many going for the ACSO trade. Makes me feel special haha.


----------



## Max Power22

elsalado said:
			
		

> Hey Max I'll be in the English platoon. You're right, there don't seem to be many going for the ACSO trade. Makes me feel special haha.



I just hope that we will not have to wait like 1 year to the course start, because if there's not enough people, it can be a long wait. I heard a guy that he have to wait a year to go on his trade course. If so I will go on OJT (on job training)


----------



## elsalado

Yea I've heard it can take from 6 months to a year. Hopefully I can do my OJT in Winnipeg so I don't have to move again.


----------



## Mjs55

Ok, I made a fb group called BMQ jan 16 2017!!  [
Anyone's welcome to join!! Look forward to meeting you all in five weeks


----------



## BurmaShave

Err...BMQ or BMOQ? I see a BMQ Jan 16 one, but no BMOQ.


----------



## Faraneith

Just wanted to wish you guys happy holidays! Enjoy your time off, 2017 is the the beginning of a new adventure!! 

See you on January 14th!
Joyeuses Fêtes, à bientôt!


----------



## BlueAngels14

Happy 2017 ladies and gentlemen! :subbies: Swearing in in 3 days, this is getting real, so excited! [


----------



## yourboat

Happy New Year Everyone. Take it easy the next two weeks. See you all soon in St Jean.


----------



## Fluff

> Take it easy the next two weeks.



Unfortunately the holiday season just fell at a lousy time ;D. Need to get my training back to where it was pre-chocolate and massive turkey dinner season .


----------



## DILAXO98

Hello all. I will be joining you in St. Jean on the 16th. Coming from Woodstock with London as my CFRC. Going in as a Pilot under the CEOTP entry program in partnership with Seneca College to obtain my Bachelor of Science in Aviaton. It's been a long year of interviews and aircrew selection but it will be so worth it. Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## TheAngryCpl

Was just curious with the ceremony. Coming up soon and I have some questions. 
- how should I dress ? 
I know I should dress in nice clothes not gross and dingy . And perhaps not to over kill it . what about a nice polo and dress pants.  
- do they do a recheck on like credit or anything . maybe taxes owing or and speeding tickets ? I don't have any thankgod and hoping it stays that way. The last thing I need is them to regect me at the ceremony!
- last I've been training with the physical test for about a month now. Seem to got it down. Can run 2.4 km in 11 minutes . etc etc. Anyone graduated bmq can give me tips ? 
Much appreciated guys ! 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Paulyduch said:
			
		

> Was just curious with the ceremony. Coming up soon and I have some questions.
> * - how should I dress ?
> I know I should dress in nice clothes not gross and dingy . And perhaps not to over kill it . what about a nice polo and dress pants.  *



If you want my opinion, wear a suit. 

Your family will mark this occasion as a milestone akin to a graduation, and this is the first of many ceremonies you will attend in your career; in which ressing down is a massive faux paux (or extras  ).

Your Attesting Officer will most likely be in DEU 1A, which is on par with semi formal wear. Might as well look smart and proper than worry about "over doing it"

Just some food for thought.


----------



## mariomike

See also,

WHAT SHOULD I WEAR?!?!?!  
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mQ2l8_zaJXEJ:army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D13479.0+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca
9 pages.


----------



## TheAngryCpl

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> If you want my opinion, wear a suit.
> 
> Your family will mark this occasion as a milestone akin to a graduation, and this is the first of many ceremonies you will attend in your career; in which ressing down is a massive faux paux (or extras  ).
> 
> Your Attesting Officer will most likely be in DEU 1A, which is on par with semi formal wear. Might as well look smart and proper than worry about "over doing it"
> 
> Just some food for thought.


Thanks. I'll def wear a suit then ! I appreciate it 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## montoya

Paulyduch said:
			
		

> Was just curious with the ceremony. Coming up soon and I have some questions.
> - how should I dress ?
> 
> "You can never be overdressed or overeducated"
> Oscar Wilde


----------



## A Very Cold Fire

Hi everyone, 
I'm kind of panicking right now, I was just accepted into the Reserves last week and my recruiter said my swearing in would be this Friday, and he said he would send me an email with all the details last week but I didn't get an email from him. I tried emailing my recruiter and he is out of office, I haven't gotten a response from the email the autoreply had, nor from my file manager, the CBG recruiter, or the CFRC. I don't even know what time or where it's happening much less what I'm required to bring. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## kratz

A Very Cold Fire said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I'm kind of panicking right now, I was just accepted into the Reserves last week and my recruiter said my swearing in would be this Friday, and he said he would send me an email with all the details last week but I didn't get an email from him. I tried emailing my recruiter and he is out of office, I haven't gotten a response from the email the autoreply had, nor from my file manager, the CBG recruiter, or the CFRC. I don't even know what time or where it's happening much less what I'm required to bring. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?



Have you called your unit? Left a voicemail or spoke with someone?

Have you emailed your unit? Check your Spam filter for any replies?

Have you gone to your unit during working hours (8am-4pm) ?

Most Pres units will have full-time staff who process the daily administration.
One of the roles of these staff is to support the unit and assist it function. 
The person you are trying to reach might be part-time.  
If you call / visit your unit’s Orderly Room (OR), the staff there
should be able to answer these simple questions, or 
direct you to who should answer your questions.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire

kratz said:
			
		

> Have you called your unit? Left a voicemail or spoke with someone?
> 
> Have you emailed your unit? Check your Spam filter for any replies?
> 
> Have you gone to your unit during working hours (8am-4pm) ?
> 
> Most Pres units will have full-time staff who process the daily administration.
> One of the roles of these staff is to support the unit and assist it function.
> The person you are trying to reach might be part-time.
> If you call / visit your unit’s Orderly Room (OR), the staff there
> should be able to answer these simple questions, or
> direct you to who should answer your questions.



Would the unit orderly room know about my swearing in since I'm not enrolled yet?


----------



## IRepoCans

The email you received, was it similar to this:



> I would like to extend congratulations as I am pleased to inform you that you will be offered a position with the Canadian Armed Forces Reserves.  The details of your enrolment are below:
> 
> Date:                     DAY, DD-MMM-2018
> 
> Time:                     10:00 AM-12:00 PM
> 
> Location:              Denison Armoury
> 
> 1 Yukon Lane,
> 
> Toronto, M3K 0A1
> 
> Dress:                   Formal Attire
> 
> Notes:  Bring the following documents/information (photo copies are not accepted):
> 
> -              Social Insurance Number Card (SIN Card)
> 
> -              Direct Deposit Information from your bank
> 
> -              Photo ID (Driver’s License or Passport)
> 
> During the ceremony you will take a solemn affirmation or an Oath to God. If you choose an Oath to God and would like to swear on a religious text you will have to provide your own text.
> 
> You are permitted to bring up to 2 guests to attend the ceremony
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me directly
> 
> Please confirm your attendance by responding to this email.
> 
> Congratulations



If so, you're set to get sworn in as you were informed per the email.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire

Ó Donnghaile said:
			
		

> The email you received, was it similar to this:
> 
> If so, you're set to get sworn in as you were informed per the email.



Nope I haven't gotten an email like that yet


----------



## IRepoCans

Well then, do as informed earlier to confirm with either your recruiter or unit's recruiting staff, but until you get an email of confirmation/offer of enrollment you do not yet have an official swear in date.


----------



## da1root

A Very Cold Fire said:
			
		

> Would the unit orderly room know about my swearing in since I'm not enrolled yet?



99% of the time yes.  If you are set to enroll the OR has already seen your name on their desks as there is a great amount of background work to enroll someone into the CAF (even the PRes).
Worse case scenario they say they don't have record of you yet, but they might have insight as to who you can speak with while you're waiting for your recruiter.


----------



## RocketScientist

Hello All,

It's been about a month since I was told to expect to be contacted for enrollment by the unit (PRes). In the meantime, I've exacerbated an old injury during a game of soccer, which the sports doctor believes may be a stress fracture (MRI pending).

The questions I have are:
- Is it possible to enroll while injured? I understand that BMQ would require me to be 100% fit, which is not the case right now.
- My fitness test expires in November (12 months since I did it). Would I have to repeat the test if I am not enrolled by that date?

Obviously, if it is a stress fracture, I may not be able to begin BMQ immediately (6-8 weeks of recovery and then rehab). I will inform the unit of my injury if and when I receive the enrollment call.


----------



## RocketScientist

I'll respond to my own question, for the sake of future recruits wondering the same thing:

No, one cannot enrolled while injured. You must be fit enough to be able to train without rest days and medication for pain management. Even in part-time reserves.

After the Medical Technician explained this, it seemed so obvious that I felt stupid for even asking. I was just hoping to enroll without any further delays due to dumb injury. It's already been a year since I started this process.


----------



## mariomike

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> - Is it possible to enroll while injured?





			
				ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> No, one cannot enrolled while injured.



For reference to the discussion,

Injury Prior to Enrollment  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/43756.0



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> As your health status has changed since you had your medical, you are required to report that change to the recruiting medical authorities.



As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## WasserNixe

Hi all,

I have my enrollment ceremony this Friday morning (1000-1200) at the Denison Armoury. I'm just wondering who else has the same date. I'm looking forward to start my career with the army.

Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## OverTheHills

WasserNixe said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I have my enrollment ceremony this Friday morning (1000-1200) at the Denison Armoury. I'm just wondering who else has the same date. I'm looking forward to start my career with the army.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sarah



Yep, same here. Very excited.


----------



## RocketScientist

Anyone here enrolling at Denison Armoury on Friday Oct 30?
Also, can anyone comment on how enrolling is different now during COVID? I know, for one, my family won't be able to attend.


----------

